# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام > مجلس الأخبار >  الشيخ احمد بن زايد ال نهيان +تعميم

## ريم الحزوم

*
 اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى ولا نرى تعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم .

اللهم امين اللهم امين 

اخواتي 

بارك الله فيكم كلكم على شعوركم تجاه شيخكم وولد شيخكم احمد بن زايد ال نهيان 
نرجو اخواتي الالتزام عند نشر اي موضوع عن الشيخ احمد ال نهيان الدقه والمصدر والبعد عن الاشاعات والتحليلات واي موضوع بدون مصدر رسمي سيحذف 


هنا سنوافيكم وتوافونا بكل ماهو جديد عن الشيخ احمد بن زايد ال نهيان -اعاده الله لنا ولأهله اسرة ال نهيان جميعهم ونخص الشيخه الفاضله موزه بنت سهيل الله يحفظها وزوجته واخوانه الشيوخ ونقول لهم كلنا معكم قلبا وقالبا ان شاء الله

المـوت نرضابه والانسان موعـود .. بس الغمـيضة يوم بالموت نحـتار
أحـمد ولد زايـد إلى ألحين مفـقود .. و الشـعب كله في الإمارات منـهار
نرفـع يدينا للسما : يعله يعـووود .. يا ربـنا تحميه من كل الأخطـار
أحـمد غلاته من غلا زايـد العود ..بأرواحـنا نفديه لو صار ما صار

وكونوا واثقين خواتي اللي تتساءلون ليش الجرايد ماتنقل الاخبار 
نقول 
كونوا على ثقه تااامه بشيوخكم واعلامكم بأنهم ما يريدولكم الا الزين والخير ولان مافي اي خبر جديد مانشروا اي شي بعد الخبر الرئيس اللي هو فقد الشيخ اعاده الله الينا سالم غانم واذا فيه اي شي جديد اتأكدن بينشرونه وبلادنا وشيوخنا واعلامنا اكبر من نشر البلابل والاخبار النص اكيده
الله يقوي شيوخنا واخص بالذكر اخوانه خاصه وخواته وامه وزوجته ويربط على قلوبهم ويصبرهم على ماابتلاهم به امييين اميين اميين

ليتك ياالشيخ ياولد الشيخ زااايد العود بافعاله موجود وتشوف كيف الناس كل الناس تحبك يالشيخ احمد
كبار وصغار ..حريم ورياييل ..يحبونك ويدعولك 
ليتك تشوف دموعهم كيف تنزل غصب عنهم عند طرياك
ياشيخنا وولد شيخنا عسى الله يتولاك برحمته وينجيك 


هذا كان اول خبر رسمي 

الامارات اليوم المصدر: أبوظبي أحمد - وام التاريخ: 26 مارس 2010 السبت

تعرض سمو الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان، رئيس مجلس أمناء مؤسسة زايد للأعمال الخيرية والإنسانية العضو المنتدب لجهاز أبوظبي للإستثمار، لحادث سقوط طائرة شراعية كان يستقلها في بحيرة بالمملكة المغربية.
وقد تم انقاذ الطيار وهو في حالة جيدة ولايزال البحث مستمرا عن سمو الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان .




شاهد عيان يروي تفاصيل سقوط طائرة الشيخ أحمد بن زايد 
الشرق الاوسط اللندنية 

بلل أجنحة الطائرة الشراعية أدى إلى غرقها في البحيرة المغربية.. والطيار نجا بالقفز بالمظلة

الرباط - حفيظة البشاري 

البحيره 




الطائره الشراعيه بعد الحادث


المعسكر الذي اقامه الشيوخ لانطلاق الانقاذ 



قصر الشيخ احمد ال نهيان قرب البحيره

فيما لا تزال الجهات الرسمية المغربية تواصل عمليات البحث عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان، العضو المنتدب لجهاز أبوظبي للاستثمار، الذي فقد الليلة قبل الماضية، روى لـ«الشرق الأوسط» مصدر رسمي كان شاهد عيان على تفاصيل ما حدث للطائرة الشراعية التي كان يستقلها الشيخ أحمد قبيل سقوطه في البحيرة التي تقع خلف سد «سيدي محمد بن عبد الله» جنوب شرقي الرباط أول من أمس.
وقال المصدر، الذي يشغل موقعا رسميا في منطقة «أم عزة» التي وقعت فيها الحادثة لكنه طلب عدم ذكر اسمه، إن أسباب الحادث تعود إلى بلل أجنحة الطائرة الشراعية بمياه البحيرة في الوقت الذي كانت فيه الطائرة تتأرجح بكثرة فوقها، وتعلو وتهبط إلى حد أن أجنحة الطائرة الشراعية لامست سطح مياه البحيرة عدة مرات، وهو الأمر الذي، وفقا للمصادر، ربما يكون قد أدى إلى سقوطها داخل البحيرة.

وأضاف المصدر نفسه أن الطيار الذي كان يرافق الشيخ أحمد بن زايد تمكن من القفز من الطائرة بمظلة النجاة عندما لاحظ أنها في طريقها للسقوط والغرق في مياه البحيرة، حيث كان رد فعله سريعا، في حين أن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد حاول بعد سقوط الطائرة الخروج منها، وتمكن بالفعل من فك الحزام الذي كان يربطه إلى المقعد، بيد أنه لم يستطع السباحة، ويعتقد أنه غاص في مياه البحيرة الممتلئة بالأوحال وفروع الأشجار، بسبب الفيضانات وهطول الأمطار خلال هذه الفترة في المغرب.

وقال المصدر إن ما جعل السلطات المغربية تخمن بخروج الشيخ أحمد بن زايد من الطائرة أنها وجدت الطائرة في وقت لاحق عقب سقوطها عصر أول من أمس، حيث لوحظ أن حزام الأمان الذي كان يستعمله الشيخ أحمد بن زايد غير مربوط، وهو ما رجح أنه حاول السباحة إلى أعلى بعد سقوط الطائرة، لكن يبدو أن المحاولة واجهتها عدة صعوبات. ويرجع تأخر معرفة مصير الشيخ أحمد بن زايد إلى صعوبة الرؤية داخل مياه البحيرة بسبب اختلاط مياهها بالتربة والأوحال وفروع الأشجار.

وتكتمت السلطات المغربية حتى أمس حول الجهود المبذولة للبحث عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان، ورفضت عدة جهات رسمية اتصلت بها «الشرق الأوسط» تقديم إيضاحات حول عمليات البحث.

وكان التلفزيون المغربي بث الليلة قبل الماضية خبر حادث الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان، رئيس مجلس أمناء مؤسسة «زايد» للأعمال الخيرية والإنسانية والعضو المنتدب لجهاز أبوظبي للاستثمار، وقال في الخبر المقتضب «تعرض الشيخ أحمد بن زايد لحادث سقوط طائرة شراعية كان يستقلها فوق بحيرة سد سيدي محمد بن عبد الله بجماعة (أم عزة) في عمالة (محافظة) الصخيرات تمارة». وأضافت الرواية الرسمية المغربية «تم إنقاذ الطيار وهو في حالة جيدة، ولا يزال البحث مستمرا عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان» دون تقديم إيضاحات أخرى.

ومنطقة «أم عزة» التي تبعد عن العاصمة المغربية بمسافة أربعة وعشرين كيلومترا، تقدر مساحتها بنحو مائة وخمسة وسبعين كيلومترا مربعا، ويقطنها نحو 20 ألف نسمة، وهي منطقة فلاحية وتوجد بها قصور وضيعات لعدد من الشخصيات المغربية والخليجية. ويعتبر سد «سيدي محمد بن عبد الله» الذي يصب في نهر أبو رقراق الفاصل بين مدينتي الرباط وسلا أهم منبع مائي يزود المنطقة بالمياه العذبة، ويضم بحيرة كبيرة يصل عمقها إلى نحو خمسين مترا. وتعرف المنطقة بمناظرها الخلابة، وهي من أجمل المواقع الجغرافية في ضواحي العاصمة المغربية، إذ إن المنطقة المخضرة تمتد على مد البصر، إضافة إلى التلال والجبال والغابات والأحراش، والبحيرة التي تضفي على المنطقة مشهدا طبيعيا جميلا.

وأضاف المصدر نفسه أن الطيار الذي كان يرافق الشيخ أحمد بن زايد تمكن من القفز من الطائرة عندما لاحظ أنها في طريقها للسقوط والغرق في مياه البحيرة، حيث كان رد فعله سريعا، وتعرض بعد القفز لكسور بسبب ارتطام الطائرة بسطح البحيرة، ولولا تدخل صيادين كانوا على متن قارب ويصطادون الأسماك لكان غرق هو الآخر.
.
http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?se...&issueno=11443

اليوم الاحد
وكالة الاسوشييتد بريس الامريكية
تواصلت السبت عمليات البحث عن الشيخ احمد بن زايد ال نهيان العضو المنتدب في جهاز ابوظبي للاستثمار ورئيس مجلس امناء جمعية زايد للاعمال الخيرية والانسانية حيث اكدت تقارير صحفية ان الاجواء الجوية السيئة التي تضرب العاصمة المغربية الرباط وضواحيها حيث وقعت حادثة سقوط الطائرة الشراعية التي تقله تسببت في بطئ البحث من جهة، وارتفاع مناسيب المياه في المنطقة بحسب .

وتمتلك عائلة ال نهيان الحاكمة في ابوظبي العديد من القصور في المنطقة التي شهدت الحادثة حيث يلتقي المحيط بالمنطقة الجبلية.

واوضحت مصادر رسمية في ابوظبي ان افراداً من عائلة الشيخ احمد بن زايد يشاركون فعلياً في عملية البحث عنه ومنهم وزير الداخلية الاماراتي الشيخ سيف بن زايد ال نهيان.

وتتوقع مصادر الارصاد الجوية المغربية ان يكون الطقس صافياً يوم الاحد فيما تشهد العاصمة المغربية يوم الاثنين امطاراً غزيرة.

الاثنين 
29-3-2010
حتى هذه الساعه مازال الشيخ احمد بن زايد في عداد المفقودين وعملية البحث جاريه ..نسأل الله ان يرده سالما غانما معافا اللهم امين اللهم امين
نسأل الله الثبات لأهله ولشعب الامارات 

الثلاثاء, 30 مارس 2010 آخر تحديث: 
الثلاثاء 30 مارس 2010 
04:00 بتوقيت الإمارات العربية المتحدة


فرق الانقاذ تواصل البحث عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد في البحيرة 
بقلم أريبيان بزنس- رويترز 

جاب رجال الانقاذ بحيرة مغربية يوم الاحد بحثا عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد ال نهيان العضو المنتدب لجهاز ابوظبي للاستثمار وهو أكبر صندوق سيادي في العالم بعد يومين من تحطم طائرته.

وتحطمت طائرة الشيخ أحمد وهو أخ أصغر لحاكم ابوظبي رئيس دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة الشيخ خليفة بن زايد ال نهيان في البحيرة على بعد عشرة كيلومترات جنوبي العاصمة الرباط يوم الجمعة.

وقال وزير الاتصال المغربي خالد الناصري ان اعمال البحث مستمرة.

والشيخ أحمد في أوائل الاربعينات من العمر واحتل المرتبة 27 على قائمة فوربس لاكثر الشخصيات نفوذا في العالم في العام الماضي.

ويعتقد أن صندوقه السيادي الغني يتضمن اصولا تتراوح قيمتها بين 500 و700 مليار دولار هي ما بين سندات صادرة عن مجموعة سيتي وحصة في مطار جاتويك البريطاني وممتلكات سكنية في مدن كبرى.

ولم تعرف تفاصيل تذكر بشأن الحادث باستثناء انقاذ الطيار الذي كان يقود الطائرة بعد أن تحطمت قرب سد سيدي محمد بن عبد الله.

وقال سكان في المنطقة ان الشيخ أحمد كان يزور المنطقة بانتظام وان الاسرة الحاكمة في أبوظبي تملك قصرا يطل على البحيرة التي ارتفع منسوب مياهها جراء سقوط الامطار بغزارة ويقدر عمقها بحوالي 60 مترا.

وسد عشرات من رجال الشرطة يوم الاحد الطرق المؤدية الى البحيرة القائمة وسط تلال خضراء متدرجة. ومرت عدة سيارات سوداء اللون من طراز مرسيدس عليها لوحات أرقام دبلوماسية وسط الطوق الذي تفرضه الشرطة على الطريق المؤدي الى قصر الاسرة الحاكمة. وتبعتها سيارات حكومية مغربية.

ولم يدل مسؤولون من دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة بأي تصريحات منذ بيان يوم الجمعة حول وقوع الحادث. وقال رجل أعمال بارز في أبوظبي طلب عدم ذكر اسمه ان "توتر الانتظار لا يحتمل.. على الاقل ينبغي لنا أن نعرف ما اذا كان تم العثور عليه ووضعه الصحي."

من جانب آخر، يفيد مصدر مرسمي مغربي، بأن الطائرة الخفيفة سقطت في البحيرة الممتلئة بالأوحال وفروع الأشجار، بسبب الفيضانات وهطول الأمطار خلال هذه الفترة في المغرب. وقال مصدر رسمي لصحيفة هسبريس المغربية إن ما جعل السلطات المغربية تخمن بخروج الشيخ أحمد بن زايد من الطائرة أنها وجدت الطائرة في وقت لاحق عقب سقوطها عصر أول من أمس، حيث لوحظ أن حزام الأمان الذي كان يستعمله الشيخ أحمد بن زايد غير مربوط، وهو ما رجح أنه حاول السباحة إلى أعلى بعد سقوط الطائرة، لكن يبدو أن المحاولة واجهتها عدة صعوبات. ويرجع تأخر معرفة مصير الشيخ أحمد بن زايد إلى صعوبة الرؤية داخل مياه البحيرة بسبب اختلاط مياهها بالتربة والأوحال وفروع الأشجار.

وكان التلفزيون المغربي بث الليلة قبل الماضية خبر حادث الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان، رئيس مجلس أمناء مؤسسة "زايد" للأعمال الخيرية والإنسانية والعضو المنتدب لجهاز أبوظبي للاستثمار، وقال في الخبر المقتضب "تعرض الشيخ أحمد بن زايد لحادث سقوط طائرة شراعية كان يستقلها فوق بحيرة سد سيدي محمد بن عبد الله بمنطقة (أم عزة) في محافظة الصخيرات تمارة".

وأضافت الرواية الرسمية المغربية "تم إنقاذ الطيار وهو في حالة جيدة، ولا يزال البحث مستمرا عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان" دون تقديم إيضاحات أخرى.

ومنطقة "أم عزة" التي تبعد عن العاصمة المغربية بمسافة أربعة وعشرين كيلومترا، تقدر مساحتها بنحو مائة وخمسة وسبعين كيلومترا مربعا، ويقطنها نحو 20 ألف نسمة، وهي منطقة فلاحية وتوجد بها قصور وضيعات لعدد من الشخصيات المغربية والخليجية وفقا لصحيفة هسبريس. 

ويعتبر سد "سيدي محمد بن عبد الله" الذي يصب في نهر أبو رقراق الفاصل بين مدينتي الرباط وسلا أهم منبع مائي يزود المنطقة بالمياه العذبة، ويضم بحيرة كبيرة يصل عمقها إلى نحو خمسين مترا. وتعرف المنطقة بمناظرها الخلابة، وهي من أجمل المواقع الجغرافية في ضواحي العاصمة المغربية، إذ إن المنطقة المخضرة تمتد على مد البصر، إضافة إلى التلال والجبال والغابات والأحراش، والبحيرة التي تضفي على المنطقة مشهدا طبيعيا جميلا.

والشيخ أحمد في بداية العقد الرابع من عمره، وهو متزوج من اليازية بنت حمد بن سهيل الخيلي، وفي يناير (كانون الثاني) 2008 رزق بمولوده البكر الذي سماه زايد على اسم والده الراحل الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان. 
اليوم الثلاثاء ايضا 

مبارك بن لندن
طاقم غواصين يوناني يصل الى موقع الحدث وانتشار 150 فرد من قوات البحث المغربي على اليابسه لتمشيط المواقع القريبه من موقع الحادث

البحث مازال مستمر وسنوافيكم إن جد جديد

.................................................. .............
اخر تحديثاليوم الثلاثاء

الإنقاذ" يضيق نطاق البحث عن شقيق رئيس الإمارات في المغرب 

بقلم أريبيان بزنس -وام في يوم الثلاثاء, 30 مارس 2010 

واصل فريق البحث والإنقاذ الإماراتي " الذي غادر الدولة متوجها الى المغرب يوم الجمعة الماضية "..بحثه للعثور على الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس مجلس أمناء مؤسسة زايد للأعمال الخيرية والإنسانية .. الذي سقطت طائرته الشراعية في بحيرة خلف سد " سيدي محمد بن عبد الله " قرب مدينة الرباط.
وجاء في بيان أصدره فريق البحث والإنقاذ " أنه تم تضييق نطاق البحث الذي كان واسعا ومترامي الاطراف بعد التأكد من خلو تلك المساحات تماما وتركيز البحث الراهن على مساحات أصغر وأكثر تحديدا .. مضيفا أن عمليات المسح والتمشيط التي يقوم به الفريق الإماراتي إلى جانب عدة فرق عالمية أخرى جارية ومستمرة لتمشيط باقي الأماكن بدقة عالية دون أن يتم العثور عليه حتى اللحظة الراهنة غير أن الجهود ما زالت متواصلة للعثور على آية آثار أو دلائل تشير إلى مصير البحث في الموقع المذكور ".

وثمن الفريق تعاون ودعم الجانب الحكومي المغربي في هذا الإطار إلى جانب تمكين الفرق من مواصلة أعمالها ليلا نهارا وتقديم كل ما يلزم لتذليل العقبات التي تواجهها فرق البحث جراء الطبيعة الجغرافية الحرجة هناك.. مشيرا إلى أنه سيتم إصدار بيان لاحق بأية مستجدات تتكشف بهذا الامر
.................................................. .....

في اتصال هاتفي قبل قليل مع مصدري في المغرب

تم شكر المتطوعين الواصلين للموقع ومنعهم من المشاركه خوفا على حياتهم حيث ان البحيره خطيره جدا جدا والرؤية معدومه فيها وحيث يتواجد أكبر فرق الانقاذ على مستوى العالم ولازلت عمليات البحث مستمره 


هذا الخبر الى الساعه 11 صباحا بتوقيت المغرب 
__________________

*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

العويس: لا تصاريح عمل داخل الدولة لـ «أطباء... 
أوروبية تقاضي زوجها لهوسه بتصويرها 
250 ألف مشترك في «تأمين التعطُّل عن العمل»... 
4 متهمين يستدرجون آسيوية لسرقة عملاتها... 
خليجية تطالب شقيقة زوجها بـ 150 ألف درهم... 
حرمان آسيوي من تحويل أموال لمــدة سنتين..... 
3 أصدقاء يشترون فيلات وهمية خارج الدولة 
إشارات خادشة للحياء تقود عربياً إلى القضاء 
الخادمة والمخدوم أمام القضاء بسبب سوء التصرف... 
ضبط 103 كيلوغرامات من الحشيش في رأس الخيمة

----------


## بنت الطموح

الحمدلله على كل حال 

الله المستعان  :Frown:

----------


## شذى الروح

انا لله انا اليه راجعوون,,
ياارب يحصلونه حي ياارب,,

----------


## اسمهايت

اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين

----------


## ذهبيه

صبر جميل والله المستعان

----------


## baby-rak-

اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين

----------


## ذكريات99

اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ..

الله يحفظه من كل شر و إن شاءالله يحصلونه بأسرع وقت ..

----------


## $العامرية$

يالله اللطف بعبدك الشيخ احمد ونجه من المهالك يارب ياكريم ارحمه وارحم قلوب احبته يالله لامنقذ غيرك يامغيث اغثناا وافرح قلوبنا وقلب اهله وبرد عليناا مما نحن فيه اللهم انت اعلم بحاالنا رحمتك وكرمك ياارب العاالمين 

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## jnon_al9mt

ان شاء الله يرجع بالسلامة للبلاد 

وتعم الفرحة البلاد والعباد 

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااارب رد لنا الشيخ احمد بن زايد بن سلطان سليما معافى ونجه مما هو فيه

كما نجيت نبيك يونس من بطن الحوت 

ونجيت ابراهيم من الحرق 


ونجيت موسى من الغرق 

ونجيت محمدا عليه الصلاة والسلام من كيد قريش واليهود

----------


## نسيم الليل37

ان شاء الله يلقونه يآآآآآآرب

----------


## أم حتوس

الله ينجيه يااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## uae13122



----------


## المرازية

عسى الله يرده بالسلامة...............مشكورة ع التوضيح

----------


## BinT [email protected]

بنــــــــــــــــات .. بليز اللي تعرف أخبار عنه طمنوووونا عليه  :Frown: 

أنا وصلني خبر عالبيبي إنه لقوه حي .. صح هالكلام و إلا إشاعه ؟؟؟

الله يرده لنا بالسلامه ان شاء الله يارب  :Frown: 

و يالله يارب إنك تحفظ لنا كل عيال الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه  :Frown:

----------


## كلامي عسل100%

المـوت نرضابه والانسان موعـود .. بس الغمـيضة يوم بالموت نحـتار
أحـمد ولد زايـد إلى ألحين مفـقود .. و الشـعب كله في الإمارات منـهار
نرفـع يدينا للسما : يعله يعـووود .. يا ربـنا تحميه من كل الأخطـار
أحـمد غلاته من غلا زايـد العود ..بأرواحـنا نفديه لو صار ما صار

----------


## نقنوقة

دعاء للشيخ أحمد ... عسى تقر عيون هل الإمارات بملقاه

----------


## راعية الجود

الله يحفظه و يرده بالسلامة . . الله عليكم يآ عيآل زآيد . . نسخة ابوكم و الطيب من عندكم زآيد . .

----------


## دهن العوووود

يارب يرجع وتفرح الإمارات برجوعه ويبرد قلب أمه وقلوب أل نهيان والشعب كله قولوا أميييييييييييين

----------


## basko0ota

انشالله يكووون بخييير يااااارب ويرد البلاد سااالم غااانم

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

> انزين أخوي أحمد ....احنا داشين على يومين أحين ما شاء الله ........يعني بالنسبة لي هذا شي إيجابي..
> 
> لانه أكيد في هاي الفترة تمشيط البحيرة بأكملها...وما لقوا طويل العمر .....ووهذا بحد ذاته يلغي كل الاحتمالات السلبية صح ؟؟؟
> 
> انا أقول.....مع اني أحس انهم سوو اللي بقوله احين ....بس الاحتمال اللي فراسي انه حد من أهالي المناطق المجاورة ..شاف الشيخ أحمد الله يحفظه .....وخذاه وهو يمكن عنده فالبيت ..وهو ما يعرف انه (شيخ) يمكن يحسبه شخص عادي ......!!! انا راسي ما فيه غير الاحتمالات الإيجابية وبس .....
> 
> يا رب يا قادر يا كريم أحفظ الشيخ أحمد وساعده
> يا رب يا قادر يا كريم أحفظ الشيخ أحمد وساعده
> يا رب يا قادر يا كريم أحفظ الشيخ أحمد وساعده
> ...





واناااااا اتوقع هالشي .....

----------


## ام منصور وحمد

ۉش حڵ بج يآڵڵي يسمۉنج شرآعيــﮧ تهۉين 
....
ۉإنتي ۉڵد زآيد تضمينـﮧ

----------


## الامارتية

للهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى ولا نرى تعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم أسألُك بنور وجهك الذي مَلأ أركان عَرشِكْ ... وأسألك بقُدْرَتِكَ التي قَدِرْتَ بها على جميع خلقك ... وأسألك برحمتك التي وسِعَتْ كُلّ شيء ... لا إله إلا أنت ... يامُغيثُ أغثه .... يامُغيثُ أغثه ..... يامُغيثُ أغثه... اللهم رده سالم يامن تسمع خفي الصوت ولطيف الكلام ... وتعلم مافي داخل العروق وبواطن العظام ... اللهم يامن لاتواري عنه سماء سماء ولا أرض أرضا .... ولاجبل ما في وعره ولا بحر مافي قعره..... ياحي ياقيوم .. اللهم أنظره بعينك التي لاتنام ورده ياحي ياقيوم كما رددت يوسف ليعقوب. اللهم آمين اللهم آمين

----------


## iioii

يالله اللطف بعبدك الشيخ احمد ونجه من المهالك يارب ياكريم ارحمه وارحم قلوب احبته يالله لامنقذ غيرك يامغيث اغثناا وافرح قلوبنا وقلب اهله وبرد عليناا مما نحن فيه اللهم انت اعلم بحاالنا رحمتك وكرمك ياارب العاالمين 

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## زلال2008

لاحول ولاقوه الابالله يارب يلقونه يارب ويارب احتمال الاخت اللي تقول انه في ناس اسعفوه وهم مايعرفون انه شيخ يكون صح

----------


## غــــلا بوظبي

اللهم يامن اجاب نوحا حين ناداه يامن كشف الضر عن ايوب في بلواه يامن سمع يعقوب في شكواه ورد اليه يوسف واخاه وبرحمته ارتد بصيرا وعادت الى النور عيناه يارحيم يارؤوف ياذا العزة والجبروت
يامالك الملك والملكوت يا من امنت يونس في بطن الحوت يامن حفظت موسى في اليم والتابوت وطمأنت امه وجبرت خاطرها
ياودود ياودود ياودود ياودوياودود ياودود
ياذا العرش المجيد يافعالا لما تريد
نسالك اللهم فرجا من عندك قريب لأخونا وشيخنا أحمد بن زايد اللهم ارحم ضعفه
اللهم تول امره اللهم اجبر كسره اللهم احسن خلاصه اللهم وانس وحشته اللهم وانه غربته اللهم كن معه ولا تكن عليه واكفه شر الاشرار وكيد الفجار ياعزيز ياغفار اللهم واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واحفظه بركنك الذي لا يرام وبعزك الذي لايضام ياذا الجلال والاكرام
اللهم اليك نشكو ضعف قوته وقلة حيلته وهوانه على الناس يا ارحم الراحمين الى من تكله الى عدو يتجهمه ام الى قريب ملكته امره ان لم يكن بك سخط عليه فلا نبالي غير ان عافيتك هي اوسع به اللهم ارجعه الينا سالم
غانم غير خازي ولا محروم

عاجلا غير اجل يارب العالمين اللهم شافه بشفائك وداوه بدوائك وعافه من بلائك اللهم اسقه وانت الساقي واطعمه وانت الطاعم واكسه وانت الكاسي اجعله في امنك وامانك وعافيتك واحسانك
احفظه من عبث العابثين وكيد الكائدين وارجعه الينا سالم غانم غير خزايا ولا محروم عاجلا غير اجل يارب العالمين
اللهم وارحم لوعتنا ودموع الام الرؤوم وبكاء الزوجة الحنون ورجاء الولد المحروم يا ارحم الراحمين وعليك اللهم بمن عادانا اللهم ارنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك اللهم خذهم فانهم لا يعجزونك اللهم احصهم عددا واقتلهم بددا ولا تغادر منهم احدا
اللهم انا نسالك الصبر الجميل لاهله اللهم اعظم اجرهم واكشف غمهم وثقل ميزانهم اللهم نستودعك أخونا الشيخ أحمد بن زايد
لا تسلط عليه ظالما ولا جبارا نستودعك اللهم يامن لا تضيع وديعته ولا تضيع امانته ولا تضيع حفيظته رحماك رحماك بشيخنا أحمد بن زايد يا ارحم الراحمين
رحماك رحماك يا الله
اللهم امنا في اوطاننا واصلحنا واامتنا وولاة امورنا واجعل اللهم ولاتنا فيمن خافك واتقاك واتبع رضاك يارب العالمين
اللهم وفق جميع ولاة المسلمين للحكم بشريعتك واتباع سنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واظهار دينك واقامة حدودك يارب العالمين
اللهم وفقهم صراطك المستقيم واعنهم على القيام بوظائف دينك القويم برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

اللهم استجب اللهم استجب اللهم استجب

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى ولا نرى تعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم

----------


## ام منصور وحمد

ۉش حڵ بج يآڵڵي يسمۉنج شرآعيــﮧ تهۉين 
....
ۉإنتي ۉڵد زآيد تضمينـﮧ



ربي يردك لنا ولاهلك سالم غانم يارب

----------


## "شموخ"

يالله اللطف بعبدك الشيخ احمد ونجه من المهالك يارب ياكريم ارحمه وارحم قلوب احبته يالله لامنقذ غيرك يامغيث اغثناا وافرح قلوبنا وقلب اهله وبرد عليناا مما نحن فيه اللهم انت اعلم بحاالنا رحمتك وكرمك ياارب العاالمين 

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## رهف المشاعر

اللهم إني أدعوك الله.. وأدعوك الرحمن ..وأدعوك البر الرحيم ،
وأدعوك بأسمائك الحسنى كلها ماعلمت منها وما لم أعلم
اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا سميع يا عليم يا غفور يا كريم 
إني أسألك بعدد من سجد لك في حرمك المقدس
من يوم خلقت الدنيا الى يوم القيامة أن تحفظ لنا الشيخ أحمد بن زايد وترجعه سالم معافي لاهله
اللهم انه تحت رحمتك فرحمه برحمتك التي ملأت عرشك الكريم’’’اللهم لا تردنا خائبييين

اللهم آمين اللهم امين الله آمين

----------


## .cherry.

تم تمشيط البحيره باكملها و ما حصلوووه ... يعني مب غرقان انشالله انشالله يكون حي بالغابات او مكان قريب

----------


## المشرقه

ان شاءالله يكون حد من الناس الطيبين خذوه عندهم واسعفوه...


بس سؤال محيرني واااايد... وين مرافقين الشيخ...وين الامن ....وين السيكيوريتي

----------


## ام عيسى2007

ان شالله يكون سبح للغابات ... اتفاءلوا خير

----------


## .cherry.

تواصلت السبت عمليات البحث عن الشيخ احمد بن زايد ال نهيان العضو المنتدب في جهاز ابوظبي للاستثمار ورئيس مجلس امناء جمعية زايد للاعمال الخيرية والانسانية حيث اكدت تقارير صحفية ان الاجواء الجوية السيئة التي تضرب العاصمة المغربية الرباط وضواحيها حيث وقعت حادثة سقوط الطائرة الشراعية التي تقله تسببت في بطئ البحث من جهة، وارتفاع مناسيب المياه في المنطقة بحسب وكالة الاسوشييتد بريس الامريكية.

وتمتلك عائلة ال نهيان الحاكمة في ابوظبي العديد من القصور في المنطقة التي شهدت الحادثة حيث يلتقي المحيط بالمنطقة الجبلية.

واوضحت مصادر رسمية في ابوظبي ان افراداً من عائلة الشيخ احمد بن زايد يشاركون فعلياً في عملية البحث عنه ومنهم وزير الداخلية الاماراتي الشيخ سيف بن زايد ال نهيان.
وتتوقع مصادر الارصاد الجوية المغربية ان يكون الطقس صافياً يوم الاحد فيما تشهد العاصمة المغربية يوم الاثنين امطاراً غزيرة.

اللهم رد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا ..

وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين

اللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطشا أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا إحميه ..

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى ..

وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم

----------


## تاج-الغلا

يارب يرده بسلامه للامارات

----------


## المياسه 2

> تم تمشيط البحيره باكملها و ما حصلوووه ... يعني مب غرقان انشالله انشالله يكون حي بالغابات او مكان قريب


ان شاء الله
لانه علميا لو غرق الجثه تطفو عقب 48 ساعه ( بعيد الشر ) بس لين الحين ما ظهر شي ( هذا تحليل الخبراء انا قريته )
ونتمى انه يكون سبح ووصل لمكان ثاني 
ان شاء الله يكون بخير ونعمه
وربي يبارك في عيال الغالي زايد ( الله يرحمه )

الله كريم
وبيكرمنا بشوفته

----------


## .cherry.

حتى الآن لا جديد والوضع على ماهو عليه

من المحتمل وصول الفرقه الاميركيه ظهر اليوم بتوقيت الرباط أي بعد المغرب بتوقيت الامارات

الله المستعان 


8
8
8

على لسان احد المتواصلين ويا المرافقين بالمغرب

----------


## **حبك محلل**

الله كريم يارب لا تقطع رجانا

----------


## نهاروليل

اللهم آمين

----------


## المشرقه

بس سؤال محيرني واااايد...وقت الحادثه وين مرافقين الشيخ...وين الامن ....وين السيكيوريتي

----------


## Đeιίcίσυs

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله* 

*الله يــرده ان شاء الله*

----------


## لطايف2007

اللهم رد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا ..

وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين

اللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطشا أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا إحميه ..

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى ..

وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم

----------


## أم saif

الله المستعاااااااان يلا ان شاء الله يلقووونه قلبي معورني عليه الله يعين اهله ويرد سااالم يااارب

----------


## ahlamthani

Search on for Shaikh Ahmed bin Zayed AP 

28 March 2010, 6:30 AM Rescue workers were scouring an artificial Moroccan lake on Saturday in search of Shaikh Ahmed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, who went missing after his glider crashed.



Shaikh Ahmed bin Zayed Al Nahyan is the Chairman of the Board of Trustees of the Zayed Foundation for Charity and Humanitarian Works and Managing Director of Abu Dhabi Investment Authority.

Morocco’s official MAP news agency said that Shaikh Ahmed’s glider went down in the lake on Friday. The pilot of the aircraft was rescued in good condition, but authorities continued the search for Shaikh Ahmed.

The glider went down near the Sidi Mohammed Ben Abdallah Dam, which forms the lake. It is located near the Atlantic coastal town of Skhirat, some 35 kilometres south of the capital city Rabat and site of one of Morocco’s royal palaces.

The search could be particularly arduous because of recent heavy rains that have pushed up water levels.

Shaikh Ahmed, who is the younger brother of the President, His Highness Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan, was ranked 27th in the list of the world’s most powerful people in 2009.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/DisplayA...section=theuae

----------


## أحبك يا دنيتي

اللهم كما نجيت سيدنا يونس من بطن الحوت نجي احمد بن زايد من ما هو فيه يارب العالمين

----------


## أسرار111

يالله يالله يالله يالله يارب يامن قلت ادعوني استجب لكم وها نحن ندعوك فستجب لنا::

يا حي ياقيوم يامن تجيب المضطر اذا دعاء اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت ::

نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى ::

اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات ::

آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه ::

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم ::

----------


## إماراتية7

اللهم رد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا ..

وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين

اللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطشا أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا إحميه ..

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى ..

وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم

----------


## المياسه 2

> بس سؤال محيرني واااايد...وقت الحادثه وين مرافقين الشيخ...وين الامن ....وين السيكيوريتي


محد كان وياه الغلا كان وياه الطيار 
والطيار يقول انه الشيخ ما كان لابس المظله للنجاه 
والطيار لابس المظله 
اللي صار انه الطياره تمت تتهاوى الطيار فج حزام الشيخ واظني الشيخ عفد في البحر 
بدون مظله 
اما الطيار فتح المظله وودته صوب مركب كان فيه صيادين وانقذوه
وما يدري شي عن الشيخ احمد
مساعه ريلي كان يقرا الموضوع من موقع الكتروني وانا اسمعه

والله ينجيه من كل شر ومكروه يا رب

----------


## احلى منكن

يارب ما يمر اليوم الا ويبشرونا انه بخير وعافيه

----------


## أم رفيعة

اللهم رد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا ..

وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين

اللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطشا أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا إحميه ..

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى ..

وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم

----------


## "شموخ"

يالله اللطف بعبدك الشيخ احمد ونجه من المهالك يارب ياكريم ارحمه وارحم قلوب احبته يالله لامنقذ غيرك يامغيث اغثناا وافرح قلوبنا وقلب اهله وبرد عليناا مما نحن فيه اللهم انت اعلم بحاالنا رحمتك وكرمك ياارب العاالمين 

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## دموع الهدى

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله 
ان شاء الله يرد بالسلامة يقر اعيون هله وهل الامارات

----------


## رهف المشاعر

اللهم إني أدعوك الله.. وأدعوك الرحمن ..وأدعوك البر الرحيم ،
وأدعوك بأسمائك الحسنى كلها ماعلمت منها وما لم أعلم
اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا سميع يا عليم يا غفور يا كريم 
إني أسألك بعدد من سجد لك في حرمك المقدس
من يوم خلقت الدنيا الى يوم القيامة أن تحفظ لنا الشيخ أحمد بن زايد وترجعه سالم معافي لاهله
اللهم انه تحت رحمتك فرحمه برحمتك التي ملأت عرشك الكريم’’’اللهم لا تردنا خائبييين

اللهم آمين اللهم امين الله آمين

----------


## alnaifah

اللة يردة سالم غانم يارب

----------


## حبيبة حبيبي

ان شاءالله يكون حد من الناس الطيبين خذوه عندهم واسعفوه...


بس سؤال محيرني واااايد... وين مرافقين الشيخ...وين الامن ....وين السيكيوريتي

----------


## ميثا الحوسني

الله يرده بالسلامة ان شاء الله ويرحمه برحمته الواسعة

----------


## مرام الحب

الله يرده بالسلامه 
متعوده اغلق تلفوناتي يوم ارقد لكن من يوم الحادث ما اغلقها حتى البلاك بيري لو خبر جذب بس يبرد قلوبنا وانش فليل اشوف شو الاخبار لكن لا جديد بعدنا ننتظر على احر من الجمر ودمعنا ينسكب وينشف ويرجع ينسكب كيف حاله وين مكانه اخونا ولد ابونا زايد ولا بعارفين حاله الله يرده لنا بالسلامه نحن شعب الامارات نترياه 

اللهم رد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا ..

وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين

اللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطشا أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا إحميه ..

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى ..

وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم

----------


## أسرار111

يالله يالله يالله يالله يارب يامن قلت ادعوني استجب لكم وها نحن ندعوك فستجب لنا::

يا حي ياقيوم يامن تجيب المضطر اذا دعاء اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت ::

نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى ::

اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات ::

آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه ::

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم ::

----------


## اام شمه

اللهم رد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا ..

وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين

اللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطشا أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا إحميه ..

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى ..

وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم

----------


## صمتي غرووور

اللهم رد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا ..

وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين

اللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطشا أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا إحميه ..

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى ..

وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم

----------


## احلى منكن

> اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى ولا نرى تعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم


‏ ‏
امين يارب طمنا عليه رده النا سالم يارب يارب يالطيف الطف به ياخبير طمنا عليه

----------


## bnt zayed 98

من يومين على اعصابنا الرقاد ما نرقده زين والتوتر مغيم ع الجو الكل يتسائل ومحتار ويحاتي حتى الطلاب والطالبات والمدرسين والمدرسات في المدارس ما عندهم غي هالسالفة 

كيف ما نهتم كيف ما نحاتي كيف ما نرقد وهو ولد الغالي زايد 

يارب رده سالم غانم يارب يكون حد شله وياه البيت يارب يارب

----------


## يدووه موزه

اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى ولا نرى تعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم .

اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين

----------


## al7llwa

إن شاء الله يحصلونه سالم معافى "اللهم آمين"

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

يارب يرد لنا بالسلامه

----------


## baby-rak-

اللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطشا أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا إحميه
اللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطشا أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا إحميه
اللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطشا أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا إحميه

----------


## حبك ملكنيF

الله يرده بسلامه لهله ولشعبه

----------


## روح بنفسج

الله يرده بالسلامه..اللهم امين

----------


## قلبي حزيين

انشالله يرد بسلامة
امييييييين امييييييين امييييييين
والله قلبي يعورني عشيوخنا بهالمصاب وانشالله شدة وتزول

----------


## عيوني دلال

يارب يلقونه حي ويرد البلاد بخير ومعافى 
يا رب يارب يارب

----------


## المشرقه

اللهم افرحنا برجوع الشيخ احمد

اللهم لاتردنا خآآبين....

اللهم آآمين

----------


## J44Z

> اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى ولا نرى تعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم





اللهم امين ا مين

----------


## ام منصوريh

يارب يرد سالم ومعافى لاهله وبلده يارب 
 اللهم امييييييييييين

----------


## أم سلطان55

يالله يا رب ترجعه لأهله سالم غانم
ويا رب تلطف بعبدك وتفرح أهله بشوفته يا رب

----------


## حلى ثاني

اللهم كما نجيت سيدنا يونس من بطن الحوت نجي أحمد بن زايد مماهوفيه يارب العالمين

----------


## ام سعيد 2001

الله يحفظه و يرده لأهله و لنا سالم غانم ان شاء الله ..

----------


## ابوظبي

الله يحفظه ان شاءالله

----------


## روح المعال

يالله اللطف بعبدك الشيخ احمد ونجه من المهالك يارب ياكريم ارحمه وارحم قلوب احبته يالله لامنقذ غيرك يامغيث اغثناا وافرح قلوبنا وقلب اهله وبرد عليناا مما نحن فيه اللهم انت اعلم بحاالنا رحمتك وكرمك ياارب العاالمين 

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## bellegirl

* يارب يرجع سالم غانم

قلوبنـــأ معه*

 :Frown:

----------


## ابوظبي



----------


## HUNNY

الله يطمن قلوبنا علييه ويرده بالسلامه انشالله

----------


## الكاتبة

الله يحفظه ويرده لبلاده

----------


## ريم الحزوم

> اونه صج حصلوه وهو بخير الكل يقول اتمنى الخبر صحيح
> 
> يارب يكون بصحة وعافية


بنسمع ان شاء الله هالخبر الحلو ان شاء الله

----------


## AmOoOna7

الله واعلم انشالله خير

----------


## عذيبة

*يارب يلي تعلم بحاله رده الي اهله والي شعبه سالم يارب العالمين وتحفظه لانه ولد الغالي ابونا زايد يارب تحفظه قلوبنا معه وندعي له بان الله يرده الي امه واهله يارب العالمين 

قوبنا معك يا ولد الغالي لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله لو بيدنا شي كنا سويناه ما بيدنا غير الدعاء بان الله يرده*

----------


## انا ملاك

الله بحفظه وينجيه يارب

والله وصلنا على البلاك بيري ان لقوه بصحه زينه وفرحنا ودخلت المنتدى ولقيت الكلام غير

----------


## cute soul

بشرووواااا
والله قلوبنا تعورنااا

----------


## o.k

*الله يرده سالم غانم قدرة الله فوووق كل شي...
ياارب بقدرتك يحصلونه...
الله يحميه وين ماكان...
((الله يصبرك يا خالي))*

----------


## شمس القوايل

يارب يلي تعلم بحاله رده الي اهله والي شعبه سالم يارب العالمين وتحفظه لانه ولد الغالي ابونا زايد يارب تحفظه قلوبنا معه وندعي له بان الله يرده الي امه واهله يارب العالمين

----------


## فتاة مزيد

اللهم انا نستغفرك ونستعينك ونثني عليك الخير كله ولانكفرك ونترك من يفجرك اللهم اياك نعبد ولك نصلي ونسجد واليك نسعى ونرجو رحمتك ونخشى عذابك ان عذابك الجد بالكفار ملحق
اللهم ياسامع الصوت وياسابق الفوت وياكاسي العظام لحما بعد الموت صلي على محمد ماذكره الذاكرون الابرار وصلي على محمد ماتعاقب الليل والنهار وصلي على محمد وعلى المهاجرين والانصار
اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت وعافنا فيمن عافيت وتولنا فيمن توليت وبارك لنا اللهم فيما اعطيت وقنا برحمتك واصرف عنا شر ماقضيت انك تقضي بالحق ولا يقضى عليك انه لايذل من واليت ولايعز من عاديت تباركت ربنا وتعاليت نستغفرك اللهم من جميع الذنوب والخطايا ونتوب اليك

اللهم اقسم لنا من خشيتك ماتحول به بيننا وبين معصيتك ومن طاعتك ماتبلغنا به جنتك ومن اليقين ماتهون به علينا مصائب الدنيا ومتعنا اللهم باسماعنا وابصارنا وقواتنا ابدا ما ابقيتنا واجعله الوارث منا
واجعل ثارنا على من ظلمنا وانصرنا على من عادانا ولا تجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا ولا تجعل الدنيا اكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا الى النار مصيرنا
وارفع مقتك وغضبك عنا ..اللهم ياسامع الدعاء انت نعم المجيب قلت وقولك الحق
"ولقد نادانا نوح فلنعم المجيبون" اللهم يامن اجاب نوحا حين ناداه يامن كشف الضر عن ايوب في بلواه يامن سمع يعقوب في شكواه ورد اليه يوسف واخاه وبرحمته ارتد بصيرا وعادت الى النور عيناه يارحيم يارؤوف ياذا العزة والجبروت
يامالك الملك والملكوت يا من امنت يونس في بطن الحوت يامن حفظت موسى في اليم والتابوت وطمأنت امه وجبرت خاطرها
ياودود ياودود ياودود ياودوياودود ياودود
ياذا العرش المجيد يافعالا لما تريد
نسالك اللهم فرجا من عندك قريب لأخونا وشيخنا أحمد بن زايد اللهم ارحم ضعفه
اللهم تول امره اللهم اجبر كسره اللهم احسن خلاصه اللهم وانس وحشته اللهم وانه غربته اللهم كن معه ولا تكن عليه واكفه شر الاشرار وكيد الفجار ياعزيز ياغفار اللهم واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واحفظه بركنك الذي لا يرام وبعزك الذي لايضام ياذا الجلال والاكرام
اللهم اليك نشكو ضعف قوته وقلة حيلته وهوانه على الناس يا ارحم الراحمين الى من تكله الى عدو يتجهمه ام الى قريب ملكته امره ان لم يكن بك سخط عليه فلا نبالي غير ان عافيتك هي اوسع به اللهم ارجعه الينا سالم
غانم غير خازي ولا محروم

عاجلا غير اجل يارب العالمين اللهم شافه بشفائك وداوه بدوائك وعافه من بلائك اللهم اسقه وانت الساقي واطعمه وانت الطاعم واكسه وانت الكاسي اجعله في امنك وامانك وعافيتك واحسانك
احفظه من عبث العابثين وكيد الكائدين وارجعه الينا سالم غانم غير خزايا ولا محروم عاجلا غير اجل يارب العالمين
اللهم وارحم لوعتنا ودموع الام الرؤوم وبكاء الزوجة الحنون ورجاء الولد المحروم يا ارحم الراحمين وعليك اللهم بمن عادانا اللهم ارنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك اللهم خذهم فانهم لا يعجزونك اللهم احصهم عددا واقتلهم بددا ولا تغادر منهم احدا
اللهم انا نسالك الصبر الجميل لاهله اللهم اعظم اجرهم واكشف غمهم وثقل ميزانهم اللهم نستودعك أخونا الشيخ أحمد بن زايد
لا تسلط عليه ظالما ولا جبارا نستودعك اللهم يامن لا تضيع وديعته ولا تضيع امانته ولا تضيع حفيظته رحماك رحماك بشيخنا أحمد بن زايد يا ارحم الراحمين
رحماك رحماك يا الله
اللهم امنا في اوطاننا واصلحنا واامتنا وولاة امورنا واجعل اللهم ولاتنا فيمن خافك واتقاك واتبع رضاك يارب العالمين
اللهم وفق جميع ولاة المسلمين للحكم بشريعتك واتباع سنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واظهار دينك واقامة حدودك يارب العالمين
اللهم وفقهم صراطك المستقيم واعنهم على القيام بوظائف دينك القويم برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

اللهم استجب اللهم استجب اللهم استجب

----------


## المشرقه

ريم الحزوم....شو آخر المستجدات؟؟


بشرينا فديتج اذا عندج علوم تسر الخاطر

----------


## أسرار111

اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى ولا نرى تعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم .

اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين

----------


## ro0o7y2003

للهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى ولا نرى تعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم أسألُك بنور وجهك الذي مَلأ أركان عَرشِكْ ... وأسألك بقُدْرَتِكَ التي قَدِرْتَ بها على جميع خلقك ... وأسألك برحمتك التي وسِعَتْ كُلّ شيء ... لا إله إلا أنت ... يامُغيثُ أغثه .... يامُغيثُ أغثه ..... يامُغيثُ أغثه... اللهم رده سالم يامن تسمع خفي الصوت ولطيف الكلام ... وتعلم مافي داخل العروق وبواطن العظام ... اللهم يامن لاتواري عنه سماء سماء ولا أرض أرضا .... ولاجبل ما في وعره ولا بحر مافي قعره..... ياحي ياقيوم .. اللهم أنظره بعينك التي لاتنام ورده ياحي ياقيوم كما رددت يوسف ليعقوب. اللهم آمين اللهم آمين

----------


## .cherry.

علمت إيلاف أن تنسيقاً إماراتياً مغربياً من المنتظر أن يسفر عن تسريب أجزاء كبيرة من سد بحيرة صخيرات الذي وقع بقربه حادث تحطم طائرة الشيخ الإماراتي أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان.

----------


## ام.حمد

م يا رادد يوسف ليعقوب ترد الي أحمد بن زايد كما رددت سيدنا يوسف لسيدنا يعقوب وصبرنا اللهم امين مثل صبر سيدنا يعقوب وسلم لنا امورنا كما سلم سيدنا يعقوب امره اليك يا الله يا كريم يا مستعان يا مغيث وانصرنا مثل نصر سيدنا يوسف واللهم فك امر أحمد بن زايد كما فككت امر سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام اللهم اخرج أحمد بن زايد من اعتقاله او سجنه كما خرجت سيدنا يوسف ورددته لسيدنا يعقوب

----------


## نعيمية دلع

الله يرده ب السلامه يارب اللهم امين

----------


## منار2009

يارب رده سالم لبلده واهله ان شاءالله

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*يارب يرده لحضن أمه ولأهل ديرته*
*اللهم آميييييين*

----------


## نعيمية دلع

> يالله يالله يالله يالله يارب يامن قلت ادعوني استجب لكم وها نحن ندعوك فستجب لنا::
> 
> يا حي ياقيوم يامن تجيب المضطر اذا دعاء اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت ::
> 
> نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى ::
> 
> اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات ::
> 
> آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه ::
> ...

----------


## ام انومي

> يالله اللطف بعبدك الشيخ احمد ونجه من المهالك يارب ياكريم ارحمه وارحم قلوب احبته يالله لامنقذ غيرك يامغيث اغثناا وافرح قلوبنا وقلب اهله وبرد عليناا مما نحن فيه اللهم انت اعلم بحاالنا رحمتك وكرمك ياارب العاالمين 
> 
> اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## N81

اللهم اميييييييييييين  :Frown:

----------


## ‏آلغ ـلآ كلهـ

> م يا رادد يوسف ليعقوب ترد الي أحمد بن زايد كما رددت سيدنا يوسف لسيدنا يعقوب وصبرنا اللهم امين مثل صبر سيدنا يعقوب وسلم لنا امورنا كما سلم سيدنا يعقوب امره اليك يا الله يا كريم يا مستعان يا مغيث وانصرنا مثل نصر سيدنا يوسف واللهم فك امر أحمد بن زايد كما فككت امر سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام اللهم اخرج أحمد بن زايد من اعتقاله او سجنه كما خرجت سيدنا يوسف ورددته لسيدنا يعقوب

----------


## % أحبهااا%

الله يردده سالم غانم يااارب

----------


## شمس القوايل

الله يا منزل الكتاب و يا مجر السحاب نسألك ان ترد الشيخ احمد الينا سالما معافا .. اللهم امين اللهم امين

----------


## أسرار111

اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى ولا نرى تعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم .

اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين

----------


## alnaifah

أحـمد غلاته من غلا زايـد العود ..بأرواحـنا نفديه لو صار ما صار

----------


## شموخيه حيل

الله يرجعـــــــــــــــه بالسلااااااااااااااااااااااااامه ...

----------


## المشرقه

سبحان الله ....

كيف حال الشيخ الحين ....؟؟؟؟


والله ان نحن يالسين على اعصابنا ....


الله يعين اهله ..


ويفرح الجميع برجعته

----------


## رصـ قلم ـاص

صبر جميل وبالله المستعان
ان شاء الله يحصلونه

----------


## العنييييدة

اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى ولا نرى تعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم .

اللهم امين اللهم امين

----------


## ام منصوريh

للهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنساوأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترىولا نرىتعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم أسألُك بنور وجهك الذي مَلأ أركان عَرشِكْ ... وأسألك بقُدْرَتِكَ التي قَدِرْتَ بها على جميع خلقك ... وأسألك برحمتك التي وسِعَتْ كُلّ شيء ... لا إله إلا أنت ... يامُغيثُ أغثه .... يامُغيثُ أغثه ..... يامُغيثُ أغثه... اللهم رده سالم يامن تسمع خفي الصوت ولطيف الكلام ... وتعلم مافي داخل العروق وبواطن العظام ... اللهم يامن لاتواري عنه سماء سماء ولا أرض أرضا .... ولاجبل ما في وعره ولا بحر مافي قعره..... ياحي ياقيوم .. اللهم أنظره بعينك التي لاتنام ورده ياحي ياقيوم كما رددت يوسف ليعقوب. اللهم آمين اللهم آمين

----------


## رهف المشاعر

الحين عندهم الظهر في المغرب ولا شوو ؟؟

----------


## حرم القناص

اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى ولا نرى تعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم .

----------


## حـياتي أنـت

مساء الخير بنات هل من أخبار أتسر؟او شي جديد؟
يارب يلي تعلم بحاله رده الي اهله والي شعبه سالم يارب العالمين وتحفظه لانه ولد الغالي ابونا زايد يارب تحفظه قلوبنا معه وندعي له بان الله يرده الي امه واهله يارب العالمين 

قوبنا معك يا ولد الغالي لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله لو بيدنا شي كنا سويناه ما بيدنا غير الدعاء بان الله يرده

----------


## ام منصور وحمد

ربي يحفظه ويرده لاهله يارب

----------


## المشرقه

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## lollypop.84

يالله يالله يالله يالله يارب يامن قلت ادعوني استجب لكم وها نحن ندعوك فستجب لنا::

يا حي ياقيوم يامن تجيب المضطر اذا دعاء اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت ::

نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى ::

اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات ::

آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه ::

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم ::

----------


## حـياتي أنـت

شوفوا شو ايقول الطيار حسبي الله عليه اسميه عمره طويل...من الغيض اللي فيني لاحد يلومني

وقد علمت إيلاف أن الطيّار الاسباني، الذي عثر عليه في حالة جيدة بعد الحادث، غير منتظم في اقواله ويعاني من اضطرابات في اجاباته للمحققين. وقد افاد خلال التحقيق معه أنّه فيما كان يضع حزام السلامة وقت الحادث فإنّ الشيخ أحمد اغفل عن وضعه.

----------


## أم نظارات

*كلنا مهمومين ومتظايجين .. و نحاتي واايد .... الله يلطف بحاله و يغشاه برحمته الواسعة .. ويرده لنا سالم معافى يااااارب.. إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء*

----------


## UmSawaf

اللهم يا رادد يوسف ليعقوب ترد الي أحمد بن زايد كما رددت سيدنا يوسف لسيدنا يعقوب وصبرنا اللهم امين مثل صبر سيدنا يعقوب وسلم لنا امورنا كما سلم سيدنا يعقوب امره اليك يا الله يا كريم يا مستعان يا مغيث وانصرنا مثل نصر سيدنا يوسف واللهم فك امر أحمد بن زايد كما فككت امر سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام اللهم اخرج أحمد بن زايد من اعتقاله او سجنه كما خرجت سيدنا يوسف ورددته لسيدنا يعقوب

----------


## وردة الشوامس

صدقوني يابنات انا عندي احساس ان السالفة فيها شي غير طبيعي والله اعلم الله يحفظه ويردة لنا سالم غانم ان شاالله.

----------


## حبيبة حبيبي

الله يرده لنا ولاهلة ولبلادة سالم غانم

ان شاء الله اتنور البلاد برجعتة

----------


## شمس القوايل

يالله يالله يالله يالله يارب يامن قلت ادعوني استجب لكم وها نحن ندعوك فستجب لنا::

يا حي ياقيوم يامن تجيب المضطر اذا دعاء اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت ::

نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى ::

اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات ::

آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه ::

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم ::

----------


## المشرقه

عشان أكون شفاف معاكم مسألة التقاط الشيخ من قبل أحد الصيادين أو الفلاحين الذين يعملون في منطقة السد ضعيفه وغير وارده لأن الحادث حدث أمام مرأى العديد من مرافقين الشيخ أحمد يعني لو حدث شي من هالقبيل أكيد بيشوفونه ولكن كل الظن بأنه مازال عالقا في بحيرة السد

في النهايه أملنا بالله كبير ولا أحد يقدر يفتي قبل ما يتم العثور على سموه....ندعي الله في كل الأوقات انه يرجعلنا سالم وهذا أمل الجميع

وقفة شعب الامارات في هذه الظروف جميله....الجميل ان الكل اليوم على يد وحده وقلب واحد....هذا الوفاء والحب المتبادل بين الشعب وقيادته....الله يديم المحبه

عموما حتى الآن لا جديد والطاقم الاميركي لم يصل حتى هذه اللحظه 


__________________
منقول 


مبارك بن لندن..

الهدف الرياضي

----------


## المشرقه

شو معنى عالقا؟؟؟



لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## ورشانة

.. الله المستعان ..

----------


## LACNOR Lady

انا لله انا اليه راجعوون,,
ياارب يحصلونه حي ياارب,,

----------


## ام ريـــما2

الله يرده لنا ولاهلة ولبلادة سالم غانم

ان شاء الله اتنور البلاد برجعتة

----------


## JOOJY

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ان شاء الله يرجع بالسلامة للبلاد 

وتعم الفرحة البلاد والعباد 

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااارب رد لنا الشيخ احمد بن زايد بن سلطان سليما معافى ونجه مما هو فيه

كما نجيت نبيك يونس من بطن الحوت 

ونجيت ابراهيم من الحرق 


ونجيت موسى من الغرق 

ونجيت محمدا عليه الصلاة والسلام من كيد قريش واليهود

----------


## نسيم البنفسج

يالله يالله يالله يالله يارب يامن قلت ادعوني استجب لكم وها نحن ندعوك فستجب لنا::

يا حي ياقيوم يامن تجيب المضطر اذا دعاء اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت ::

نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى ::

اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات ::

آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه ::

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم ::

----------


## الهرموديـة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 

يا رب احفظ الشيخ احمد وين ما كان و ارحمه برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## شمس القوايل

يالله يالله يالله يالله يارب يامن قلت ادعوني استجب لكم وها نحن ندعوك فستجب لنا::

يا حي ياقيوم يامن تجيب المضطر اذا دعاء اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت ::

نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى ::

اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات ::

آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه ::

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم ::

----------


## خفقـــة قلــب

ان شاء الله نسمع خبر حلو عنه اليوم خبر انه بخير يارب 

مادري عندي احساس انه بيي خبر عنه اليوم يارب خبر خير ...

----------


## شقى بوظبي

ياااااااااااااااااارب يحصلونه ويرد البلاد سالم غانم وتعم الفرحه يااارب آمين 


ولله قلبي عورني على الشيخ آحمد يارب يكون بخير وين مآكان وان شاء الله يلقوونه حي يارب 



يالله يالله يالله يالله يارب يامن قلت ادعوني استجب لكم وها نحن ندعوك فستجب لنا::

يا حي ياقيوم يامن تجيب المضطر اذا دعاء اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت ::

نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى ::

اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات ::

آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه ::

اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم ::

----------


## . دهن العود .

*لا اله الا الله 
قلوبنا محترقه من المحاتاه 
الله يرده سالم معافى بأذن الله 
اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم 
يامن ترى مالا نرى ولا نرى وتعلم مالا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم 
عسى ما يمسه مكروه*

----------


## أم حمد 2004

> *اللهم يا منجي سيدنا يونس من بطن الحوت و سيدنا ابراهيم من النار و سيدنا موسى من الغرق الله نجي احمد بن زايد مما هو فيه و اعده الى امه و اهله سالما معافى كما اعدت سيدنا يوسف الى سيدنا يعقوب و سيدنا موسى الى امه يا رب العالمين...
> 
> الله لا إله إلا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## ريم الحزوم

* 
الثلاثاء, 30 مارس 2010 آخر تحديث: 
الثلاثاء 30 مارس 2010 
04:00 بتوقيت الإمارات العربية المتحدة


فرق الانقاذ تواصل البحث عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد في البحيرة 
بقلم أريبيان بزنس- رويترز  

جاب رجال الانقاذ بحيرة مغربية يوم الاحد بحثا عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد ال نهيان العضو المنتدب لجهاز ابوظبي للاستثمار وهو أكبر صندوق سيادي في العالم بعد يومين من تحطم طائرته.

وتحطمت طائرة الشيخ أحمد وهو أخ أصغر لحاكم ابوظبي رئيس دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة الشيخ خليفة بن زايد ال نهيان في البحيرة على بعد عشرة كيلومترات جنوبي العاصمة الرباط يوم الجمعة.

وقال وزير الاتصال المغربي خالد الناصري ان اعمال البحث مستمرة.

والشيخ أحمد في أوائل الاربعينات من العمر واحتل المرتبة 27 على قائمة فوربس لاكثر الشخصيات نفوذا في العالم في العام الماضي.

ويعتقد أن صندوقه السيادي الغني يتضمن اصولا تتراوح قيمتها بين 500 و700 مليار دولار هي ما بين سندات صادرة عن مجموعة سيتي وحصة في مطار جاتويك البريطاني وممتلكات سكنية في مدن كبرى.

ولم تعرف تفاصيل تذكر بشأن الحادث باستثناء انقاذ الطيار الذي كان يقود الطائرة بعد أن تحطمت قرب سد سيدي محمد بن عبد الله.

وقال سكان في المنطقة ان الشيخ أحمد كان يزور المنطقة بانتظام وان الاسرة الحاكمة في أبوظبي تملك قصرا يطل على البحيرة التي ارتفع منسوب مياهها جراء سقوط الامطار بغزارة ويقدر عمقها بحوالي 60 مترا.

وسد عشرات من رجال الشرطة يوم الاحد الطرق المؤدية الى البحيرة القائمة وسط تلال خضراء متدرجة. ومرت عدة سيارات سوداء اللون من طراز مرسيدس عليها لوحات أرقام دبلوماسية وسط الطوق الذي تفرضه الشرطة على الطريق المؤدي الى قصر الاسرة الحاكمة. وتبعتها سيارات حكومية مغربية.

ولم يدل مسؤولون من دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة بأي تصريحات منذ بيان يوم الجمعة حول وقوع الحادث. وقال رجل أعمال بارز في أبوظبي طلب عدم ذكر اسمه ان "توتر الانتظار لا يحتمل.. على الاقل ينبغي لنا أن نعرف ما اذا كان تم العثور عليه ووضعه الصحي."

من جانب آخر، يفيد مصدر مرسمي مغربي، بأن الطائرة الخفيفة سقطت في البحيرة الممتلئة بالأوحال وفروع الأشجار، بسبب الفيضانات وهطول الأمطار خلال هذه الفترة في المغرب. وقال مصدر رسمي لصحيفة هسبريس المغربية إن ما جعل السلطات المغربية تخمن بخروج الشيخ أحمد بن زايد من الطائرة أنها وجدت الطائرة في وقت لاحق عقب سقوطها عصر أول من أمس، حيث لوحظ أن حزام الأمان الذي كان يستعمله الشيخ أحمد بن زايد غير مربوط، وهو ما رجح أنه حاول السباحة إلى أعلى بعد سقوط الطائرة، لكن يبدو أن المحاولة واجهتها عدة صعوبات. ويرجع تأخر معرفة مصير الشيخ أحمد بن زايد إلى صعوبة الرؤية داخل مياه البحيرة بسبب اختلاط مياهها بالتربة والأوحال وفروع الأشجار.

وكان التلفزيون المغربي بث الليلة قبل الماضية خبر حادث الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان، رئيس مجلس أمناء مؤسسة "زايد" للأعمال الخيرية والإنسانية والعضو المنتدب لجهاز أبوظبي للاستثمار، وقال في الخبر المقتضب "تعرض الشيخ أحمد بن زايد لحادث سقوط طائرة شراعية كان يستقلها فوق بحيرة سد سيدي محمد بن عبد الله بمنطقة (أم عزة) في محافظة الصخيرات تمارة".

وأضافت الرواية الرسمية المغربية "تم إنقاذ الطيار وهو في حالة جيدة، ولا يزال البحث مستمرا عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان" دون تقديم إيضاحات أخرى.

ومنطقة "أم عزة" التي تبعد عن العاصمة المغربية بمسافة أربعة وعشرين كيلومترا، تقدر مساحتها بنحو مائة وخمسة وسبعين كيلومترا مربعا، ويقطنها نحو 20 ألف نسمة، وهي منطقة فلاحية وتوجد بها قصور وضيعات لعدد من الشخصيات المغربية والخليجية وفقا لصحيفة هسبريس. 

ويعتبر سد "سيدي محمد بن عبد الله" الذي يصب في نهر أبو رقراق الفاصل بين مدينتي الرباط وسلا أهم منبع مائي يزود المنطقة بالمياه العذبة، ويضم بحيرة كبيرة يصل عمقها إلى نحو خمسين مترا. وتعرف المنطقة بمناظرها الخلابة، وهي من أجمل المواقع الجغرافية في ضواحي العاصمة المغربية، إذ إن المنطقة المخضرة تمتد على مد البصر، إضافة إلى التلال والجبال والغابات والأحراش، والبحيرة التي تضفي على المنطقة مشهدا طبيعيا جميلا.

والشيخ أحمد في بداية العقد الرابع من عمره، وهو متزوج من اليازية بنت حمد بن سهيل الخيلي، وفي يناير (كانون الثاني) 2008 رزق بمولوده البكر الذي سماه زايد على اسم والده الراحل الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان.*

----------


## روح الشامسي

يالله يالله يالله برحمتك نجي الشيخ احمد

----------


## أم الأطفال

> ربي يجعل في هذا اليوم بشارة خير تسعدنا و تشل الهم من قلوبنااااا و نسمع بنجاة بو زايد ان شاءالله تعالى...
> 
> اللهم يا منجي سيدنا يونس من بطن الحوت و سيدنا ابراهيم من النار و سيدنا موسى من الغرق الله نجي احمد بن زايد مما هو فيه و اعده الى امه و اهله سالما معافى كما اعدت سيدنا يوسف الى سيدنا يعقوب و سيدنا موسى الى امه يا رب العالمين...
> 
> الله لا إله إلا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين...

----------


## فدى UAE

اللهم كما نجيت سيدنا يونس من بطن الحوت

نجي احمد بن زايد من ما هو فيه يارب العالمين

----------


## انا الورد

الله يرده يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب العالمين لاهله وشعبه يااااااااااااارب يااااااااارب سالم ومعافى ان شالله

----------


## أحلى الفراشات

الله يحفظه وين ما كان ..

----------


## حافية القدميين

يارب ينجيه ويسلمه ويفرح شيوخنا بشوفه ويفرحنا يارب

----------


## bissanza

يااارب يرجع بالسلامة ويكون بخير يااارب :Frown:

----------


## سرب المعاني

اخر الاحداث البارحه :

بيبدون يفتشون البيوت والاكواخ اللي بجوار البحيره لان يسكن هالمنطقه اكثر شيء البدو والي مايملكون وسائل مثل التلفزيون والتلفون وبمساعدت كلاب بوليسيه - والشيوخ طال عمارهم متفاءلين خير وكله امر الله - ورب العالمين ارحم به منا نحن والله ان شاء الله مابيضيع دعاءنا له

ومعلومه الشيخ محمد بن زايد بعده ماوصل هناك - الله يوصلك بالسلامه يا بوخالد- لو وصل بوخالد هناك خلاص كل شيء بينحل بس اكيد تاخيره فيه شيء لصالح الموضوع


المصدر- مصدر موثوق متواصل مع اشخاص في مكان الحادث - الرباط

----------


## سعادة2008

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله يا جامع الناس في يوم لا ريب فيه اجمعنا بالشيخ احمد لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين

----------


## ام انومي

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


المغرب: فرق إنقاذ أوروبية وضفادع بشرية يواصلون بحثهم عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد


تواصل فرق إنقاذ من عدة دول أوروبية إضافة إلى ضفادع بشرية وصلت من الإمارات العربية المتحدة محاولات بحث عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان الذي ظل مفقودا منذ يوم الجمعة الماضي بعد أن سقطت طائرته الشراعية التي كان يحلق بها فوق بحيرة سد «سيدي محمد بن عبد الله»، في منطقة أم عزة جنوب الرباط.

وفرضت قوات الأمن المغربية طوقا أمنيا مشددا حول المنطقة ومنعت الصحافيين من دخولها كما منعت جميع الأشخاص الذين لا ينحدرون من المنطقة من الدخول.

وبدأت أمس مجموعات من الضفادع البشرية في الغوص داخل البحيرة في حين انتشرت قوارب للإنقاذ على طولها وحتى موقع السد مستعملة تقنيات متطورة منها الإعتماد على اللمس.
في حين قالت مصادر محلية إن عددا من كبار المسؤولين المغاربة من ضمنهم الطيب الشرقاوي وزير الداخلية المغربي والجنرال حسني بن سليمان قائد قوات الدرك ظلا ملازمين للشيخ سيف بن زايد آل نهيان وزير الداخلية الإماراتي وعدد من الشيوخ الآخرين قرب البحيرة.

وواجهت فرق الإنقاذ التي قدمت من إيطاليا وإسبانيا وفرنسا صعوبات خلال البحث بسبب كثرة الطمي والأحجار وفروع الأشجار وشساعة البحيرة التي تتوسطها مجموعة من التلال. 
وتقوم الفرق بتمشيط البحيرة حتى حدود الجدران الإسمنتية للسد.

وقالت مصادر محلية في منطقة أم عزة تقطن بجانب البحيرة إنه في صباح يوم الجمعة الماضي قام احد الشيوخ بالطيران حول البحيرة بواسطة طائرة شراعية وفي حدود العاشرة صباحا شرع الشيخ أحمد بن زايد في الطيران فوق البحيرة بطائرته الشراعية رفقة طيار إسباني كما اعتاد على ذلك كل صباح منذ بضعة أيام ثم عاد إلى قصره لإستراحة قصيرة وبعد ذلك استأنف التحليق بطائرته من جديد رفقة الطيار الإسباني وفي حدود منتصف النهار شاهد سكان المنطقة الطائرة وهي تسقط في البحيرة بعد أن تبللت أجنحتها بسبب ملامستها للمياه وبدا لشهود عيان أن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد كان يحاول القفز منها قبل أن تلامس عجلات الطائرة سطح البحيرة وفي لحظة هوت الطائرة واستطاع الطيار الإسباني القفز منها وعندما لاحظ صيادون مغاربة أن الطيار غير قادر على السباحة هبوا لإنقاذه في حين أدى ثقل محرك الطائرة إلى غرقها جزئيا وبدت أجنحتها فوق سطح الماء ولم يكن الصيادون يعرفون أن هناك شخصا آخر داخل الطائرة خاصة أن الطيار الإسباني لم يقو على الحديث عندما انتشلوه وهو على وشك الغرق وراحت الطائرة تغوص في البحيرة بسبب ثقل محركها.
وأفادت المصادر بأن فرق الإنقاذ المغربية بحثت عن الطائرة في مكان سقوطها وانتشلتها في حدود العاشرة من ليلة الجمعة.

وقال سكان المنطقة إن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان اعتاد التحليق بطائرته الشراعية خلال فترة إقامته في المنطقة حيث دأب على زيارتها باستمرار، كما كان يتجول في المنطقة نفسها بسيارته الخاصة ذات الدفع الرباعي وارتبط بعلاقات ودية مع سكان «أم عزة».

وقال بعضهم إنه كان كريما وسخيا ويتمتع بأخلاق طيبة واعتاد مساعدة الأسرة المعوزة إذ كان يجود عليهم بهبات خلال الأعياد الدينية.

هذا وكان من المفترض أن يعود الشيخ أحمد بن زايد إلى الإمارات اليوم (الاثنين).

وقالت مصادر وثيقة الإطلاع إنه إعتاد أن يزور منطقة أم عزة في مثل هذا الوقت من كل سنة حيث يكون الطقس ربيعيا والمنطقة مخضرة.

يشار إلى أن السلطات المغربية اكتفت بنشر بيان واحد فقط أشارت فيه إلى أن البحث متواصل عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان.



مــــــــنـــــــــقول

----------


## ام سلطان AJM

> مآعآد يالطآيره بج نفع
> دآم آنـج بن زآيد مآ عرفتي تقديره
> كيف وآنتي تضميـنه يهون منج يقع
> يـآهي حقـآره وعنـد الله كبيره
> مآدآم صآر الفضاء رحب والبحر وسع
> وش صار لو خذتيه بالهون للجزيره


ياجماعه لا تخلون الحزن يخليكم تعترضون على قضاء الله وقدره 

الطياره ماهي الا سبب و ماموره .. والله ان احب عبده يبتليه

----------


## عمري زايد

يارب ترد احمد لاهله وشعبه سالما معافا ..

----------


## ummohammed

اللهم الطف به وارحمه واعده لبلده اهله سالما غانما 
انك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## أفعال ^^

اللهم اجعل ملائكتك ترفرف عليه في ظلمات البحار وفي كل مكان يارب
اللهم اجعل ملائكتك ترفرف عليه في ظلمات البحار وفي كل مكان يارب
اللهم اجعل ملائكتك ترفرف عليه في ظلمات البحار وفي كل مكان يارب

اللهم آميييييييييييييييييييين’’

----------


## أفعال ^^

أكبر صندوق سيادي في العالم



واحتل المرتبة 27 على قائمة فوربس لاكثر الشخصيات نفوذا في العالم في العام الماضي


ممكن توضيح

----------


## شمس القوايل

*اللهم اجعله خيرا ،

اللهم إني في كل ما سألتك ربي أعطيتني،
فـلك الحمد ولك الشكر ولك الثناء الجزيل الحسن ،

اعطني سؤلي يارب في أن تعيد إلينا عبدك أحمد بن زايد حيا ً معافى
برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه،
اجمع بين احمد بن زايد و آله و شعبه حيا معافى 

انك على كل شيء قدير



اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدي محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## yamamh

الله يرده لنا بالسلامة ويحفظ كل شيوخنا

----------


## لفندر

خواتي شو اخر الاخبار طمنونا .

----------


## راقية الذوق

الحمد لله

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

إن شاءالله نسمع اليوم خبر خير يفرحنا و يفرح شعب الأمارات كلهم ..

----------


## احلى منكن

ان شالله خير احسنوا الظن بالله

----------


## o.xox

ررررررررررحمتك يارررررررب

----------


## كلباويه

يااااااااااااااااا رب

----------


## queen الشوامس

ا


> للهم آمن روعاته ان كان خائفا..
> اللهم استر عوراته ان كان تائها...
> اللهم يسر له المأكل والمشرب والمرقد 
> واعطه الامل لملاقات أهله....
> اللهم اشفه ان كان مريضا..
> اللهم احمه عن النفوس الدنيئه..
> واحفظه من كل شر..

----------


## أفعال ^^

بعد ساعه من الآن بتبدأ عمليات البحث في اليوم الخامس من فقدان الشيخ أحمد
اللهم يسرها ولاتعسرها 




منقوووووووووول من منتدى الهدف 

بو ساره

----------


## شذى الروح

الساعه 12 بتوقيتنا بيبدا البحث إن شاء الله,,

----------


## rozee

بعد ساعه من الآن بتبدأ عمليات البحث في اليوم الخامس من فقدان الشيخ أحمد
اللهم يسرها ولاتعسرها 
منقول - بوساره

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

.. اللهم إني أسألك أن ترد الشيخ أحمد بن زايد بالسلامه لأهله و موطنه يارب العالمين ..
.. اللهم أحفظه و أخوانه وشعب الأمارات أجمعين يارب العالمين ..

.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## شما المحيربي

اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين
اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين
اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين
اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين
اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين
اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين
اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين
اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين
اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين
اللهم يارب يرد بالسلامه امين امين امين

----------


## سوود الأهداب

.. اللهم إني أسألك أن ترد الشيخ أحمد بن زايد بالسلامه لأهله و موطنه يارب العالمين ..
.. اللهم أحفظه و أخوانه وشعب الأمارات أجمعين يارب العالمين ..

.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## Um.Khalid

يالله قلبي يعورني عليه وعلى أهله الله يصبرهم والله يرده سالم غانم

----------


## o.k

الله يرده مستانس ومعافى ..لزوجته و ولده وامه وخوانه وشعبه..

----------


## شمس القوايل

*لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له
لا اله الا الله له الحمد وله الملك وهو على كل شيء قدير
سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إله الا الله و الله أكبر 


اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

.. لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم لا إله إلا الله رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم ..

.. اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا حي ياقيوم نجي شيخنا أحمد بن زايد و أحفظه ورده لأهله سالماً معافى يارب العالمين ..

.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## غريبة زماني

اللهم انا نسألك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به اجبت واذا سئلت به اعطيت نسألك وانت اعلم سبحانك بسؤالنا تعرف مافي انفسنا وتحيط بكل شئ علما نسالك بعد ان نصلي على رسولك أن ترد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أهله سالما معافى .. اللهم أبدل خوف أهله أمنا .. وروعهم طمأنينة وأُنسا .. وأنزل عليهم السكينة والصبر والثبات .. آمين أللهم إن كان جائعا أطعمه وإن كان عطش أسقيه وإن كان مريضا أشفيه وإن كان خائفا أحميه اللهم أودعناه لديك وظلت حاجتنا فردها إلى أهلها ياحي ياقيوم يامن ترى ولا نرى تعلم ولا نعلم أرجعه إلى أهله سالما ياكريم .

----------


## اختارها قلبي

انشاءالله نسمع اخبار حلوه عنه



.. اللهم إني أسألك أن ترد الشيخ أحمد بن زايد بالسلامه لأهله و موطنه يارب العالمين ..
.. اللهم أحفظه و أخوانه وشعب الأمارات أجمعين يارب العالمين ..

.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## ذاك أول

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله يا جامع الناس في يوم لا ريب فيه اجمعنا بالشيخ احمد لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين

----------


## 3noood

يالله يا كريم ما تغيب شمس هاليوم 

الا وتفرحنا بالعلوم الطيبة و سلامة الشيخ احمد

يالله يارب

----------


## OM DOMH

الله يحفظفكم واتردون بالسلامه ياعياااااااااال ابونا زااايد .............

----------


## زلال2008

يارب انك ترده بخير وسهاله وقلوبنا وياه  :Frown:

----------


## اخت شما

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

.. اللهم فاطر السماوات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة اللهم إني أسألك بأنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت مالك الملك و أنك على كل شئ قدير يااارب ياحي ياقيوم نجي شيخنا أحمد بن زايد عاجلاً غير آجل و فرحنا بعودته لأهله و موطنه سالماً معافى يارب العالمين ..

.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..
.. اللهم أغفر لنا و ارحمنا ..

----------


## ليال99

يا رب استجب للدعاء وطن قلوبنا وقلوب امه وحرمته واهله عليه امين

.. اللهم إنك قلت وقولك الحق (( أدعوني أستجب لكم )) نسألك بأن تحفظ شيخنا أحمد بن زايد وتنجيه عاجلاً غير آجل يارب العالمين ..

.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## اناناسة

يااااااااااااااااااا رب رجعه الينا سالما معافيا

----------


## شهـد87

يااااااااااااااااااا رب رجعه الينا سالما معافيا
يااااااااااااااااااا رب رجعه الينا سالما معافيا
يااااااااااااااااااا رب رجعه الينا سالما معافيا
يااااااااااااااااااا رب رجعه الينا سالما معافيا
يااااااااااااااااااا رب رجعه الينا سالما معافيا
يااااااااااااااااااا رب رجعه الينا سالما معافيا

----------


## بدر البدو

الله يحفظه وين ما كان ويرده لنا بالسلامة ان شاء الله

----------


## Reemany

أسألك اللهم أن تحفظ أحمد بن زايد...اللهم نسألك أن ترده إلينا سالماً معافى...وتقر عين أمه برؤيته...

----------


## Miyaya

الله يحفظه وين ما كان

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

اللهم لا يبلغ مدحك قول قائل ولا يجــزي بآلائك أحــد لك الحمد لا نحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيــــت على نفسك وجهــــك أكرم الوجوه واسمــك أعظم الأسماء وعطيتــك أحسن العطايا أنت الـــرب و سواك العبد أنت الخالق و سواك مخلوق أنت الرازق و سواك مرزوق أنت الغنـــي و سواك فقير أنت القــادر وسواك عاجز . لا معبود بحق سواك ولاااا إله الا أنت اللهم إني أسألك أن تصلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد وأن تبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وباركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد اللهم يارب السماوات والأرض أحفظ شيخنا أحمد بن زايد و إخوانه و أهل الأمارات و فرحنا اللهم بعودته إلى أرض الوطن عاجلاً غير أجل ..

----------


## ريما 212

يالله خير اليوم والله قلوبنا على نار رقادنا كوابيس والدموع بعيينا مب عارفين انشالله خير اليوم نفرح بخبرك ياشيخنا وتاج راسنا

----------


## زلال2008

ان شاء الله ما يمر اليوم الا ويحصلونه

اللهم ارحم ضعفه و يسر له أمره ..

----------


## بنت AD & DXB

*.. اللهم إني أسألك أن ترد الشيخ أحمد بن زايد بالسلامه لأهله و موطنه يارب العالمين ..
.. اللهم أحفظه و أخوانه وشعب الأمارات أجمعين يارب العالمين ..

.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..*

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

.. اللهم أحفظ شيخنا أحمد بن زايد من كل شر ورده للبلاد سالماً معافى يا رحمن يا رحيم .... اللهم فرح قلوبنا بعودته يارب بالعالمين ..
.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## احلى منكن

ان شالله الله يرده سالم غانم يارب ان شالله دعواتنا ماردت يارب انك تحفظه وتحفظ عيال زايد كلهم والمسلمين اجمعين

----------


## كريستاله.

اللهم كما نجيت سيدنا يونس من بطن الحوت نجي احمد بن زايد من ما هو فيه يارب العالمين

----------


## لمياء دبي

> اللهم لا يبلغ مدحك قول قائل ولا يجــزي بآلائك أحــد لك الحمد لا نحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيــــت على نفسك وجهــــك أكرم الوجوه واسمــك أعظم الأسماء وعطيتــك أحسن العطايا أنت الـــرب و سواك العبد أنت الخالق و سواك مخلوق أنت الرازق و سواك مرزوق أنت الغنـــي و سواك فقير أنت القــادر وسواك عاجز . لا معبود بحق سواك ولاااا إله الا أنت اللهم إني أسألك أن تصلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد وأن تبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وباركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد اللهم يارب السماوات والأرض أحفظ شيخنا أحمد بن زايد و إخوانه و أهل الأمارات و فرحنا اللهم بعودته إلى أرض الوطن عاجلاً غير أجل ..


امين يارب

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..

.. ياااارب أحفظ شيخنا أحمد بن زايد وأسعدنا و فرح قلوبنا بعودته للبلاد عاجلاً غير آجل يارب العالمين ..

.. لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ..

----------


## هياااا222

*اللهم كما نجيت سيدنا يونس من بطن الحوت نجي احمد بن زايد من ما هو فيه يارب العالمين*

----------


## شراب المر

*.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..


اللهم كما نجيت سيدنا يونس من بطن الحوت نجي احمد بن زايد من ما هو فيه يارب العالمين*

----------


## ام انومي

الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه

----------


## Miyaya

شو اخر الاخباااااااااااااااااااار ؟؟

----------


## شمس القوايل

فريق البحث و الانقاذ الاماراتي يضيق نطاق البحث عن الشيخ احمد بن زايد إلى مساحات اصغر و اكثر تحديدا، 
بعد أن تم تمشيط المناطق المحيطة الواسعة و سيتم إصدار بيان لاحق بالمستجدات 

*برق الامارات*  



لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..


اللهم كما نجيت سيدنا يونس من بطن الحوت نجي احمد بن زايد من ما هو فيه يارب العالمين

----------


## احلى منكن

يارب خير يارب خير يارب خير

----------


## uaemarate

فريق البحث والانقاذ الاماراتي يضيق نطاق البحث عن الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى مساحات اصغر واكثر تحديداً بعد ان تم تمشيط المناطق المحيطة الواسعة وسيتم اصدار بيان لاحق بالمستجدات 

((( برق الامارات ))) الاخبار العاجلة

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

.. يارب ياحي ياقيوم أحفظ الشيخ أحمد بن زايد من كل شر و طمن أهله وذويه اللهم أرجعه لأهله سالماً غانماً معافى من كل شر وفرح أهل الأمارات بعودته عاجلاً غير آجل يارب العالمين ..

.. سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم ..

----------


## لجل حبك

اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه،
اجمع بين احمد بن زايد و آله و شعبه حيا معافى 

انك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## عمري زايد

احس بتوتر وااايد من يومين احلمه ..



يااااااارب ترده لاهله ولشعبه بخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير..امين

----------


## شموخ الإمارات

لمتابعة آخر المستجدات على هذا الرابط:

http://uaegoal.com/vb/showthread.php...37#post3021937

هذا الموضوع فتحه الاخ بوساره للاخبار فقط...

اللهم نسألك ان تحفظ احمد بن زايد من كل مكروه و تعيده لاهله سالما معافى يا رب العالمين...

الله لا إله إلا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين...

----------


## ام مهاااي

يالله ياربي ياكريم يا ارحم الرحمين يا قادر على كل شي يا من تقول لشي كن فيكون ياربي احفظ لنا الشيخ احمد بن زايد ورده لاهله وشعبه بخير وصحه وعافيه يالله ياربي ترحم ظعفه وتحميه من كل مكروه ياربي احفظ لنا عيال زايد وين مايكونون وردهم لنا بالسلامه ياربي انا نحبه ونفديهم بارواحنا ياربي احفظهم يا قادر ياكريم اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فعفو عنا.... اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم انا مومنين بقضائك وقدرك اللهم الطف بنا وارحمنا انت ارحم الرحمين

----------


## fantk_z3ab

الله يرده بالسلامه يارب .. =(

----------


## ام سلطان AJM

الهي ارحم حالنا 
ارحم حال امه 
زوجته و ولده 

ارحم حالنا يااااااااااااااااااارب 

يارب ريحنا .. 

ان كان حي او لا 

يارب ياارب يااارب

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

(( تفاءلو بالخير تجدوه ))
.. متفاءلين خير و إن شاءالله نسمع أخبار حلوه اليوم ..

----------


## o.xox

> فريق البحث و الانقاذ الاماراتي يضيق نطاق البحث عن الشيخ احمد بن زايد إلى مساحات اصغر و اكثر تحديدا، 
> بعد أن تم تمشيط المناطق المحيطة الواسعة و سيتم إصدار بيان لاحق بالمستجدات  
> *برق الامارات* 
> 
> 
> 
> لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..
> 
> 
> اللهم كما نجيت سيدنا يونس من بطن الحوت نجي احمد بن زايد من ما هو فيه يارب العالمين





> فريق البحث والانقاذ الاماراتي يضيق نطاق البحث عن الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى مساحات اصغر واكثر تحديداً بعد ان تم تمشيط المناطق المحيطة الواسعة وسيتم اصدار بيان لاحق بالمستجدات 
> 
> ((( برق الامارات ))) الاخبار العاجلة





> لمتابعة آخر المستجدات على هذا الرابط:
> 
> http://uaegoal.com/vb/showthread.php...37#post3021937
> 
> هذا الموضوع فتحه الاخ بوساره للاخبار فقط...
> 
> اللهم نسألك ان تحفظ احمد بن زايد من كل مكروه و تعيده لاهله سالما معافى يا رب العالمين...
> 
> الله لا إله إلا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين...


 

يزاكن الله خير

.. اللهم إني أسألك أن ترد الشيخ أحمد بن زايد بالسلامه لأهله و موطنه يارب العالمين ..
.. اللهم أحفظه و أخوانه وشعب الأمارات أجمعين يارب العالمين ..

.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## زلال2008

املنا بالله كبير وماادري عندي احساس انهم بيلقونه ان شاء الله

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عنب

الله يرده لنا بالسلامه

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

.. يالله يارب يالي للدعاء ماكنت راد نجي شيخنا أحمد بن زايد وأحفظ أخوانه وجميع من يساهم في البحث عنه وفرحنا بعودته للبلاد يارب إنك قوي عزيز ..

.. لا إله إلا الله محمداً رسول الله ..

----------


## alghla mahra

.. يالله يارب يالي للدعاء ماكنت راد نجي شيخنا أحمد بن زايد وأحفظ أخوانه وجميع من يساهم في البحث عنه وفرحنا بعودته للبلاد يارب إنك قوي عزيز ..

.. لا إله إلا الله محمداً رسول الله ..

----------


## شذى الروح

صبرا جميلا والله المستعاان,,
لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله ياارب لطفك ياارب رحمتك,,
ياارب تسهل وتعجل العثوور عليه ياارب,,

----------


## ***دهن العود***

فريق البحث الإماراتي في المغرب : تضييق نطاق البحث إلى مساحاته الصغرى

Mar 30, 2010 - 12:17 -

فريق البحث الإماراتي / أحمد بن زايد / بيان

الرباط .. أبوظبي في 30 مارس / وام / واصل فريق البحث والإنقاذ الإماراتي " الذي غادر الدولة متوجها الى المغرب يوم الجمعة الماضية "..

بحثه للعثور على سمو الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس مجلس أمناء مؤسسة زايد للأعمال الخيرية والإنسانية .. الذي سقطت طائرته الشراعية في بحيرة خلف سد " سيدي محمد بن عبد الله " قرب مدينة الرباط.

وجاء في بيان أصدره فريق البحث والإنقاذ " أنه تم تضييق نطاق البحث الذي كان واسعا ومترامي الاطراف بعد التأكد من خلو تلك المساحات تماما وتركيز البحث الراهن على مساحات أصغر وأكثر تحديدا .. مضيفا أن عمليات المسح والتمشيط التي يقوم به الفريق الإماراتي إلى جانب عدة فرق عالمية أخرى جارية ومستمرة لتمشيط باقي الأماكن بدقة عالية دون أن يتم العثور عليه حتى اللحظة الراهنة غير أن الجهود ما زالت متواصلة للعثور على آية آثار أو دلائل تشير إلى مصير البحث في الموقع المذكور ".

وثمن الفريق تعاون ودعم الجانب الحكومي المغربي في هذا الإطار إلى جانب تمكين الفرق من مواصلة أعمالها ليلا نهارا وتقديم كل ما يلزم لتذليل العقبات التي تواجهها فرق البحث جراء الطبيعة الجغرافية الحرجة هناك.. مشيرا إلى أنه سيتم إصدار بيان لاحق بأية مستجدات تتكشف بهذا الخصوص.

مل / زا / .

وام/ز ا 

منتدى الهدف الرياضي

----------


## حبيبة حبيبي

يالله

صبرا جميلا والله المستعاان,,
لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله ياارب لطفك ياارب رحمتك,,
ياارب تسهل وتعجل العثوور عليه ياارب,,

----------


## foma6000

الله يرده بالسلامه لأهله وأحبابه يارب

----------


## شذى الروح

قصر سمو الشيخ سيف بن زايد & الفريق المكلف بالبحث عن أحمد

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

في وين هالصور و القصر في المغرب ..؟

يالله إن شاءالله يحصلونه بأسرع وقت ..

----------


## هيوووونه

صبرا جميلا والله المستعاان,,
لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله ياارب لطفك ياارب رحمتك,,
ياارب تسهل وتعجل العثوور عليه ياارب,,

----------


## حنان الام

يارب يلقوه اليوم يارب يارب بالسلامة يارب

----------


## أسرار111

يالله ياربي ياكريم يا ارحم الرحمين يا قادر على كل شي يا من تقول لشي كن فيكون ياربي احفظ لنا الشيخ احمد بن زايد ورده لاهله وشعبه بخير وصحه وعافيه يالله ياربي ترحم ظعفه وتحميه من كل مكروه ياربي احفظ لنا عيال زايد وين مايكونون وردهم لنا بالسلامه ياربي انا نحبه ونفديهم بارواحنا ياربي احفظهم يا قادر ياكريم اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فعفو عنا.... اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم انا مومنين بقضائك وقدرك اللهم الطف بنا وارحمنا انت ارحم الرحمين

----------


## ahlamthani

الله لا إله إلا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين...

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

.. يارب السماوات ورب الأرض ياحي ياقيوم يا رحمن الدنيا و رحيم الأخره سهل البحث عن شيخنا أحمد بن زايد و فرحنا بالعثور عليه سالماً معافى يارب العالمين ..

.. اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك ..

----------


## شمس القوايل

الله يعينهم ويسهل وييسر عليهم البحث ،، البحيره وايد كبيره 

اللهم يسر ولا تعسر 
اللهم يسر ولا تعسر
اللهم يسر ولا تعسر 

ان شاء الله مايخلص اليوم الا وفي اخبار طيبه عنه ان شاء الله

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

> الله يعينهم ويسهل وييسر عليهم البحث ،، البحيره وايد كبيره 
> 
> اللهم يسر ولا تعسر 
> اللهم يسر ولا تعسر
> اللهم يسر ولا تعسر 
> 
> ان شاء الله مايخلص اليوم الا وفي اخبار طيبه عنه ان شاء الله






يارب الله يسمع منج إن شاءالله ..

----------


## حزون الدهماني

> الله يعينهم ويسهل وييسر عليهم البحث ،، البحيره وايد كبيره 
> 
> اللهم يسر ولا تعسر 
> اللهم يسر ولا تعسر
> اللهم يسر ولا تعسر 
> 
> ان شاء الله مايخلص اليوم الا وفي اخبار طيبه عنه ان شاء الله


 :Sha2:  :Sha2:  :Sha2:  :Sha2:

----------


## إيمان العلي

يرده بالسلامة لأهله إن شاء الله

----------


## بنت الدوله

اللهم نسألك ان تحفظ احمد بن زايد من كل مكروه و تعيده لاهله سالما معافى يا رب العالمين...

----------


## أمووول

اللهم رده لاهله سالما معافا اللهم امين

----------


## المشرقه

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## شذى الروح

صبرا جميلا والله المستعاان,,
لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله ياارب لطفك ياارب رحمتك,,
ياارب تسهل وتعجل العثوور عليه ياارب,,

----------


## لمسات بوظبي

يا رب استجب للدعاء وطن قلوبنا وقلوب امه وحرمته واهله عليه امين

.. اللهم إنك قلت وقولك الحق (( أدعوني أستجب لكم )) نسألك بأن تحفظ شيخنا أحمد بن زايد وتنجيه عاجلاً غير آجل يارب العالمين ..

.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## شموخ الإمارات

أملنا بالله ماله حدووووووود و اللي عند الله ما يضيع سبحانه...

عندي أمل و احساااااااس قوي انه حي بأذن الله و انه بيرجع بالسلامه إن شاءالله تعالى المسأله مسألت و قت لا غير...


*إن شاء الله تكون البشااااااااااره و الفرحــــــــه قريبه بأذن الله تعالى...*


خواتي اللي علينا اننا نكثر في الدعاء بالفرج و فك الكرب مع الايمان المطلق بالاستجابه بأذن الله تعالى...

اللهم نسألك بقدرتك و رحمتك التي و سعت كل شيء ان تعيد الشيخ احمد بن زايد الى أمه و اخوانه و زوجته و ولده عاجلا غير آجل يا رب العالمين اللهم و اهدهم الى مكانه و مكنهم من الوصول إليه و العوده به الى ارضه و ووطنه سالما غانما معافى يا رب العالمين اللهم يا من تقول للشيء كن فيكون...

الله لا إله إلا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظاااااالمين...

----------


## uaemarate

*عشرات الضفادع البشرية تبحث عن أحمد بن زايد* 

*هسبريس من الرباط*
*Tuesday**,* *March 30, 2010***
*إلى حدود مساء أمس الاثنين، لم يعرف بعد مصير الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان، والذي كان فُقد الجمعة إثر حادث سقوط طائرته الشراعية ببحيرة سد "سيدي محمد بن عبدالله" في منطقة أم عزة جنوب الرباط**.*
*وواصلت المروحيات وعشرات الغواصين أمس الاثنين عمليات البحث عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد بينما قال مسؤول في الشرطة المغربية ان مروحيات مزودة بكاشفات معادن تعمل في منطقة الحادث قرب بحيرة سد سيدي محمد بن عبدالله، لان الشيخ احمد بن زايد كان يحمل أشياء تحتوي قطعا معدنية.*
*وفي الوقت نفسه، يركز نحو مئة غواص مغربي تابعين للشرطة وفرق الإنقاذ وكذلك لفرق إنقاذ جاءت من فرنسا والامارات واسبانيا البحث في منطقة مساحتها ستة كيلومترات مربعة في منطقة البحيرة وجوارها.*
*وقال مسؤول في الشرطة لفرانس برس "لم يتم بعد العثور عليه، لكن البحث مستمر بلا توقف". واضاف ان "الأوحال تعيق الرؤية وتجعلها منعدمة بالنسبة للغطاسين على عمق اكثر من 35 مترا".*
*وفيما أبدت مصادر شبه رسمية تخوفها من تضاؤل العثور على الشيخ أحمد بن زايد آل نهيان حيا، كشفت مصادر متطابقة أمس أن التحقيقات قادت إلى أن الشيخ أحمد قد يكون تمكن من القفز من الطائرة قبل سقوطها في البحيرة بعد شعوره بالخطر**.*
*وأوضحت أنه عثر على حزام السلامة في المقعد الذي كان يجلس فيه الشيخ مفتوحا، وهو ما وسع من جهة أخرى دائرة البحث عن الشيخ المفقود في مناطق أخرى برية مجاورة للبحيرة بعدما كان البحث مركزا منذ يوم الجمعة في البحيرة التي سقطت بها طائرته الشراعية. وأطلقت أمس الفرق الأمنية والعسكرية عمليات بحث مكثفة في الغابات المجاورة للبحيرة باستعمال الكلاب والمروحيات.*
*ولا تستبعد فرق البحث إمكانية سقوط الشيخ أحمد فوق اليابسة بعد شعوره بالخطر**.*
*وأفادت المصادر أن عطبا تقنيا كان وراء سقوط الطائرة.* 
*ويشار إلى أن ربان الطائرة الإسباني الجنسية كان نجا من الحادث بعدما تم انتشاله من طرف صيادين مغاربة كانوا بالقرب من البحيرة، فيما ذكرت وكالة الأنباء الإسبانية أنه كان عثر عليه فوق اليابسة**.* 
*هذا و**تعززت فرق الإنقاذ التي تواصل البحث عن الشيخ أحمد بن زايد بفريق إنقاذ أمريكي متخصص في عمليات الغوص، والبحث تحت المياه، وصل الليلة قبل الماضية إلى المغرب.*
*وبدأ الفريق الأمريكي عمله صباح أمس مستعملا تقنيات حديثة وغير مسبوقة في البحث في أعماق البحيرات، إلى جانب فرق الضفادع البشرية الإماراتية، وفرق إنقاذ من المغرب وإيطاليا وفرنسا وإسبانيا، التي تواصل البحث على مدار الساعة منذ يوم الجمعة الماضي.*
*ويتابع عملية البحث عن كثب، الشيخ سيف بن زايد آل نهيان، وزير الداخلية الإماراتي، وعدد من كبار المسؤولين المغاربة والإماراتيين، الذين لم يبرحوا المكان منذ ستة أيام.* 
*ويشمل البحث كل أنحاء البحيرة الشاسعة، الممتلئة بفروع الأشجار والأحجار والأوحال، التي تعرقل حتى الآن إمكانية الرؤية أو الغوص أكثر من بضعة أمتار بسبب الأوحال، وهو ما استدعى الاعتماد على تقنية اللمس للبحث واختراق الكتل الطينية.*

----------


## uaemarate

وش حل بج ياللي يسمونج شراعيه ... تهوين وانتي ولد زايد تضمينه

----------


## شذى الروح

طاقم غواصين يوناني يصل الى موقع الحدث وانتشار 150 فرد من قوات البحث المغربي على اليابسه لتمشيط المواقع القريبه من موقع الحادث

البحث مازال مستمر وسنوافيكم إن جد جديد

الله المستعان
مبارك بن لندن,,

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

صح أملنا بالله قوي و إن شاءالله بتوصلنا بشارة خير اليوم بأذن الله ..

----------


## D.S.F

اللهم نسألك ان تحفظ احمد بن زايد من كل مكروه و تعيده لاهله سالما معافى يا رب العالمين

----------


## تعب حال

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## تيماا

الله يرده بل السلامه الله يحفظه من كل شر

----------


## الوله82

الله المستعان

----------


## أم ريماآاني

يااارب يلقووونه اليووم ويطمنوونا برجووعه بالسلامه

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

.. يآرب آحفـظ عبـډڪْ آڶڜيخ [آحـمـډ بڼِ زآيډ] ۈآمڼِ رۈعآٿَة ۈآرڇعـة آڶي آھٌڶة ڛآڶمـآ معآفآ ..

.. لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ..

----------


## شموخ الإمارات

يا رب كل الامارات تفرح اليوووووووووووم بردة الشيخ احمد بن زااااااايد سالم غانم معافى...

خواتي اللي تقدر تتصدق عن الشيخ لا تتردد ترى الصدقه زينه لو بدرهم ولا باكله لناس محتاجين و ربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكن...

يا رب تطمن قلب الشيخه موزة في هاليوم و فرحها بردة ولدها و هو سالم يا رب العالمين...

----------


## أفعال ^^

طاقم غواصين يوناني يصل الى موقع الحدث وانتشار 150 فرد من قوات البحث المغربي على اليابسه لتمشيط المواقع القريبه من موقع الحادث

البحث مازال مستمر وسنوافيكم إن جد جديد

الله المستعان 

مبارك بن لندن


ان شاء الله خير

----------


## رويــانــة

*من تعلق رجاه باللـه ماخيّب الله له رجا

فجريدة الاتحاد مكتوب انه مجموعة شباب من البلاد اتطوعوا يبحثون عنه وراحوا للمغرب فعلا

الله يوفجهم يااااااااارب ويحقق لهم ولنا أمنيتنا انه الشيخ أحمد يرجع لنا بالسلاااااااامة

وحسبنا الله وهو نعم المولى ونعم الوكيل ولا حول ولا قوة لنا الا به سبحاااااااانه قادر على كل شي*

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

> يا رب كل الامارات تفرح اليوووووووووووم بردة الشيخ احمد بن زااااااايد سالم غانم معافى...
> 
> خواتي اللي تقدر تتصدق عن الشيخ لا تتردد ترى الصدقه زينه لو بدرهم ولا باكله لناس محتاجين و ربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكن...
> 
> يا رب تطمن قلب الشيخه موزة في هاليوم و فرحها بردة ولدها و هو سالم يا رب العالمين...





إن شاءالله ربي يسمع منج والله كلنا قلوبنا بتفرح ..

----------


## غنوجة

الله يطمنا عليك ياشيخنا الغالي

----------

